# Η βία είναι προγραμματισμένη



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2008)

Ένα σχόλιο από την σημερινή «Αυγή»:

Ν. Παρασκευόπουλος: η βία είναι προγραμματισμένη.

_Την ώρα της ακραίας βίας και μετά την ανθρωποκτονία σε βάρος ενός νέου ανθρώπου τα σχόλια είναι δύσκολα. Η καταδίκη της βίας είναι αυτονόητη, η ανάγκη για αναζήτηση ποινικών ευθυνών επίσης, αλλά αυτά δεν αρκούν. Θα πυροβολούσε άραγε ο αστυνομικός, έτσι, χωρίς πολλή σκέψη, αν προηγουμένως δεν είχε δείξει ένα σύστημα "στοργή" απέναντι στους συναδέλφους του στο επεισόδιο της ζαρντινιέρας;
Θα έφταναν οι ομάδες (υπηρεσιακές ή κοινωνικές) σε εκρηκτικές πράξεις αν -αντί έχθρας και ακραίου ανταγωνισμού- αναπτυσσόταν μια πολιτική πρόνοιας, σεβασμού του κράτους δικαίου και κάμψης (όσο τέλος πάντων είναι ιστορικά εφικτό) της ανισότητας;
Χωρίς αλλαγή πορείας, η βία θα έρχεται και θα παρέρχεται σαν συγκυρία, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα οι συνθήκες της είναι προγραμματισμένες._

Ο Νίκος Παρασκευόπουλος είναι καθηγητής Ποινικού Δικαίου στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο. 

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι αν βλέπουμε μόνο τηλεόραση, μαθαίνουμε μόνο τα μισά από όσα συμβαίνουν, το ραδιόφωνο είναι πολλές φορές, πιο αξιόπιστο.
Ακούστε τον ρεπόρτερ του Alpha Radio, Γιώργο Κακούση, την ώρα που δίπλα του τα ΜΑΤ, χτυπούν δυο 15χρονα και ο κόσμος τους αποδοκιμάζει. Ένα από τα πολλά περιστατικά που απέφυγαν να αναδείξουν τα δελτία ειδήσεων των καναλιών. Ακούστε επίσης από το σταθμό 105,5 απευθείας ρεπορτάζ από όσα γίνονται τώρα στην Αθήνα. Εκτός από βανδαλισμούς, έγινε και μια τεράστια πορεία που δεν φάνηκε σε κανένα κανάλι. Το tvxs.gr του Κούλογλου, φιλοξενεί κάποια ενδιαφέροντα βίντεο.


----------



## danae (Dec 9, 2008)

*Δεν έχω λόγια*

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλο σχετικό νήμα, αλλά έχω αηδιάσει από την επανάληψη των ίδιων κενών λόγων. Στη σελίδα της εφημερίδας το Βήμα διάβασα: 

«Σε αυτές τις δύσκολες ώρες η σκέψη μου είναι στους γονείς του, στους δικούς του ανθρώπους, στους φίλους του» παρατήρησε ο Πρωθυπουργός.

«Ξέρω ότι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να απαλύνει τον πόνο τους. Θέλω όμως να διαβεβαιώσω ότι η πολιτεία δεν θα ανεχθεί καμία επιείκεια στην απόδοση των ευθυνών. Οι υπαίτιοι θα έχουν την τιμωρία που τους αρμόζει» πρόσθεσε ο κ. Καραμανλής [...]"

Δεν έχω λόγια.


----------



## danae (Dec 9, 2008)

Και εδώ διαβάζω αυτό: 

"Τη μετατροπή του κατηγορητηρίου για τους τέσσερις από τους επτά αστυνομικούς που εμπλέκονται στην υπόθεση του Κύπριου φοιτητή πρότεινε ο εισαγγελέας της έδρας.

Συγκεκριμένα, πρότεινε τη μετατροπή από απρόκλητη-επικίνδυνη σωματική βλάβη σε επικίνδυνη σωματική βλάβη, καθώς και την απαλλαγή του πρώην διοικητή της Ασφάλειας.

Για την εξέλιξη ρωτήθηκε και ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Ευ.Αντώναρος, ο οποίος δήλωσε ότι δεν κρίνει τη δικαιοδοτική διαδικασία."


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2008)

Συζητάμε όλοι μας αυτά που βλέπουμε ή ζούμε. Στο δημόσιο φόρουμ μας ακολουθήσαμε ως τώρα την πολιτική «άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε». Όχι μόνο γιατί μπορεί να καταθέσουμε απόψεις που θα πικράνουν κάποια άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ. Αλλά και γιατί πολλοί μιλάνε αυτές τις ημέρες και ίσως είναι πιο χρήσιμο να ακούμε και να σκεφτόμαστε. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω να πω κάτι που δεν έχει ειπωθεί. Θα συμφωνήσουμε όλοι ότι απαιτείται αλλαγή πορείας. Ταυτόχρονα, φοβάμαι ότι θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν είμαστε αισιόδοξοι, ότι μεθαύριο πάλι πάνω στην ίδια τροχιά θα πορευόμαστε προς τα ακόμα χειρότερα. Μια κοινωνία που τόσο πολύ έχει ξεχάσει τα ουσιαστικά ιδεώδη και τόσο πολύ έχει παραμελήσει τα παιδιά της δεν έχει πού να στηρίξει τις ελπίδες της. Η προσωπική μου απελπισία είναι βουβή, για να μη γίνει και μεταδοτική.


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2008)

Κι εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο αισθάνομαι. Και αμηχανία.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω, μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση. Άραγε είναι ο θάνατος του 15χρονου, η αιτία που καίγεται η μισή Ελλάδα; Άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε...


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 9, 2008)

Στράτα στρατούλα, λοιπόν, ένα ένα τα πράγματα:

Αμφιβάλλουμε ότι το πιστόλι βγήκε και πυροβόλησε επειδή θεωρούσε ότι θα έμενε ατιμώρητο; Κι ότι αυτή του η πεποίθηση καλλιεργήθηκε από τη μέχρι στιγμής ατιμωρησία των οργάνων, η οποία, όσο παλιά και αν είναι, έχει λάβει απίστευτες διαστάσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια που στην εξουσία βρίσκεται το κατεξοχήν υπέρμαχο της καταστολής κόμμα;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Στράτα στρατούλα, λοιπόν, ένα ένα τα πράγματα:
> 
> Αμφιβάλλουμε ότι το πιστόλι βγήκε και πυροβόλησε επειδή θεωρούσε ότι θα έμενε ατιμώρητο; Κι ότι αυτή του η πεποίθηση καλλιεργήθηκε από τη μέχρι στιγμής ατιμωρησία των οργάνων, η οποία, όσο παλιά και αν είναι, έχει λάβει απίστευτες διαστάσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια που στην εξουσία βρίσκεται το κατεξοχήν υπέρμαχο της καταστολής κόμμα;



Όχι (συν το ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το συγκεκριμένο πιστόλι ήταν ψυχωτικό). Όλα τα βιβλία ιστορίας όμως συμφωνούν ότι όταν το 1914 δολοφονήθηκε ο Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος, αυτό ήταν η αφορμή και όχι η αιτία του Α' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.


----------



## danae (Dec 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Όλα τα βιβλία ιστορίας όμως συμφωνούν ότι όταν το 1914 δολοφονήθηκε ο Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος, αυτό ήταν η αφορμή και όχι η αιτία του Α' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.



Και τώρα η αφορμή είναι, δυστυχώς υπάρχουν πολλές αιτίες... Και καλό είναι να τις θυμόμαστε. Όλες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι (συν του ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το συγκεκριμένο πιστόλι ήταν ψυχωτικό). Όλα τα βιβλία ιστορίας όμως συμφωνούν ότι όταν το 1914 δολοφονήθηκε ο Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος, αυτό ήταν η αφορμή και όχι η αιτία του Α' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.



Είπα στράτα-στρατούλα, Ambrose. Μην προτρέχεις. Ας ξεκινήσουμε από δω. Δεν αναφέρθηκα ΚΑΝ στα αίτια ή στις αφορμές των επεισοδίων. Ξεκίνησα από αρχή αρχή. Κι αν θεωρείς ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν όπλισε το χέρι του ψυχωτικού, είτε σπονσονάροντας προκλητικά την ατιμωρησία, είτε φροντίζοντας να μην υπάρχει καμία μέριμνα για να μην υπάρχουν ψυχωτικοί στις τάξεις των σωμάτων ασφαλείας, τότε δικαίωμά σου. 
Και για όσους μιλάνε περί μεμονωμένου επεισοδίου: η δολοφονία έγινε από ένστολο όργανο, που εκτελούσε διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία φορώντας το εθνόσημο. Τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Είπα στράτα-στρατούλα, Ambrose. Μην προτρέχεις. Ας ξεκινήσουμε από δω. Δεν αναφέρθηκα ΚΑΝ στα αίτια ή στις αφορμές των επεισοδίων. Ξεκίνησα από αρχή αρχή.



ΟΚ. Από την αρχή λοιπόν. Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε αυτό που συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή, όχι στο θάνατο του 15χρονου.



Count Baltar said:


> Κι αν θεωρείς ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν όπλισε το χέρι του ψυχωτικού, είτε σπονσονάροντας προκλητικά την ατιμωρησία, είτε φροντίζοντας να μην υπάρχει καμία μέριμνα για να μην υπάρχουν ψυχωτικοί στις τάξεις των σωμάτων ασφαλείας, τότε δικαίωμά σου.



Όπα! Προσοχή! Δεν είπα ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα. Να μην βάζουμε λόγια που δεν ειπώθηκαν. Πολλά χαμόγελα :) :) :)



Count Baltar said:


> Και για όσους μιλάνε περί μεμονωμένου επεισοδίου: η δολοφονία έγινε από ένστολο όργανο, που εκτελούσε διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία φορώντας το εθνόσημο. Τελεία και παύλα.



Ναι, κανείς δεν το αρνήθηκε αυτό, αλλά εγώ δεν μίλησα γι' αυτό. Εγώ είπα:



Ambrose said:


> Δεν ξέρω, μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση. Άραγε είναι ο θάνατος του 15χρονου, η αιτία που καίγεται η μισή Ελλάδα; Άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Και για όσους μιλάνε περί μεμονωμένου επεισοδίου: η δολοφονία έγινε από ένστολο όργανο, που εκτελούσε διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία φορώντας το εθνόσημο. Τελεία και παύλα.


Που πληρώνεται από τα λεφτά ΜΑΣ. Και που, στην τελική, *ήξερε τι επάγγελμα διάλεξε*. Και το τι αντιμετωπίζουν οι αστυνομικοί κάθε μέρα, δεν είναι δικαιολογία και ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει. Δεν πάει κανείς στο σώμα πιστεύοντας ότι θα κάθεται μόνο στο γραφείο του και θα επικυρώνει φωτοτυπίες. Αν του φαίνεται δύσκολο, ας κάνει κάτι άλλο, όπως τόσοι άλλοι που τους φαίνεται δύσκολο και κάνουν κάτι άλλο.

Και για τα μεμονωμένα περιστατικά, για δείτε το χθεσινό φύλλο της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Και σώστε το και κάποιος σε .pdf μην εξαφανιστεί - διαδίκτυο είναι αυτό, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ.


----------



## danae (Dec 9, 2008)

Ambrose, δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ, για τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο nickel, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτά που συμβαίνουν είναι δικαιολογημένα για πολλούς λόγους και με πολλές αφορμές. Για μένα, η αντίδραση σε όλα τα σκ..ά που τρώμε καθημερινά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είναι το μόνο υγιές. Κι ας έχει τη μορφή που έχει. Κι ας χωράνε χίλιες ενστάσεις για τη μορφή της αυτή. Αρρωστημένη είναι η παθητικότητα που μας χαρακτηρίζει καθημερινά.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2008)

ΟΚ. Μια ερώτηση προς όλους εσάς που έχετε παιδιά: πόσα από τα παιδιά σας, τα παιδιά των φίλων σας, τα παιδιά των γειτόνων σας, τα παιδιά που ξέρετε, η αγανακτισμένη νεολαία των 600 ευρώ είναι εκεί έξω σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας και τα καίει;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2008)

Αμβρόσιε, όπως λέει και η Δανάη, προφανώς δεν έχει αγανακτήσει μόνο η νεολαία. 
Νομίζω πάντως κι εγώ ότι τα αίτια της όλης κατάστασης είναι πολύ βαθύτερα και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοσκεφτώ: να αγανακτήσω, να στενοχωρηθώ;


----------



## danae (Dec 9, 2008)

Ambrose, ξέρω και παιδιά και μεγαλύτερους που τρέχουν. Και πριν από 22 χρόνια, όταν σκότωσαν τον Καλτεζά που ήταν ένα χρόνο μικρότερός μου, έτρεχα κι εγώ. Δεν τα έσπαγα, τα έσπαγαν άλλοι, εγώ φώναζα. Και δεν μας υποκινούσε κανείς, η οργή μόνο. 

Και σήμερα η οργή είναι αληθινή. Τέτοια γεγονότα δεν είναι δυνατόν να διεκπεραιώνονται με εικονικές παραιτήσεις και ανούσια λόγια. Τις φωτιές δεν τις βάζουν οι διαδηλωτές αλλά οι πολιτικοί που δεν αναλαμβάνουν τις ευθύνες τους και που στηρίζουν και προωθούν την αστυνομική βία όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

Και κάτι που διάβασα στην Ελευθεροτυπία και μου έκανε εντύπωση: 

"Στο Σύνταγμα, στους γύρω δρόμους ο κλεφτοπόλεμος διαρκεί πολλές ώρες. Κάποιες ομάδες κατεβαίνουν την Καραγεώργη Σερβίας, σπάνε το κατάστημα με τα φωτογραφικά «απαλλοτριώνουν» τις κάμερες. Σειρά έχει το διπλανό βιβλιοπωλείο. _Ενας πιτσιρικάς κλέβει πέντε βιβλία_."


----------



## danae (Dec 9, 2008)

Απ' όλα έχει, Ambrose, και οι νέοι τα σπάνε και οι βαλτοί. Παντού και πάντα συνέβαινε αυτό. Αλλά μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Δεν είναι όλοι βαλτοί. Οι νέοι δεν αντιδράνε μόνο με καταλήψεις.

Από την άλλη, δείτε κι αυτό.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 9, 2008)

Μπορούμε να δούμε πέρα από τα σπασίματα; Μπορούμε να δούμε κάτι θετικό να αναδύεται μέσα από όλο αυτό το χάος; Μήπως είναι και καλό που η αφασική -όπως τη λέμε εμείς οι μεγαλύτεροι- γενιά, αυτοί οι δεκαπεντάχρονοι μαθητές, βγαίνουν στο δρόμο; Και μήπως, εμείς οι γονείς τους, πρέπει να είμαστε δίπλα τους;


----------



## crystal (Dec 9, 2008)

Ποια αφασική γενιά, ρε παιδιά; Η νέα γενιά βγήκε στο δρόμο χθες τη νύχτα; Η πορεία διαλύθηκε στις εξίμισι. Μετά ανέλαβαν χίλια μ***ένα. Δίπλα στο βλαμμένο που τα κάνει γυαλιά καρφιά δεν θα σταθώ εγώ και δεν νομίζω πως θα σταθεί κανείς. Που μετέτρεψαν τη διαμαρτυρία των μαθητών και όσων πραγματικά πάγωσαν με τα γεγονότα του Σαββάτου, σε παράσταση για έναν ρόλο. Όπως πάντα, με τις ευλογίες της αστυνομίας (σου λέει, σας ενοχλεί η καταστολή; Ορίστε, ας κάψουν και τους στύλους του Ολυμπίου Διός, εγώ δεν καταστέλλω τίποτα).


----------



## Elsa (Dec 9, 2008)

Ακριβώς, δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό, να σταθούμε δίπλα στους μαθητές και απέναντι σε όλους τους άλλους.


----------



## curry (Dec 9, 2008)

Αφού προφανώς είναι πολλοί αυτοί που εξυπηρετούνται από αυτή την κατάσταση. Η χτεσινή νύχτα ήταν η χειρότερη και ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει τίποτα. Αλλά Crystal, χτες στη Συγγρού 9 η ώρα το βράδυ, ήταν πολύ μικρά τα παιδιά που πέταγαν πέτρες κι έβαζαν φωτιές - και είναι κομμάτι της νέας γενιάς. Αλλά τώρα, καινούργιο είναι αυτό; Στα 15 μου, το '91 που έκαψαν το Πολυτεχνείο και τους βγάλανε σηκωτούς ξημερώματα τους καταληψίες, οι περισσότεροι ήταν ανήλικοι, συνομήλικοί μου. Οι νέοι είναι τρομερά εύκολα θύματα, φανατίζονται εύκολα, δεν έχουν ακόμα αναπτυγμένη την κριτική τους ικανότητα - εδώ δεν την έχουν οι ενήλικες δηλαδή. Αλλά πάντα οι νέοι ήταν τα πρώτα θύματα κάθε δίκαιου ή άδικου αγώνα.

Για μένα, σημασία έχει ότι η κυβέρνηση πλέον εμφανέστατα επιτρέπει να γίνεται η Αθήνα (και η Ελλάδα) μπάχαλο. Η κυβέρνηση αυτή αλλά και οι προηγούμενες, με την τακτική που χρόνια ακολουθούν, δηλαδή να χαϊδεύουν τους μπάτσους, έφτασαν τα πράγματα ως εδώ. Κι αντί να κάνουν κάτι, κάθονται και τρίβουν τα χέρια τους και χύνουν κροκοδείλια δάκρυα. Όλοι πλέον ασχολούμαστε με τα μπάχαλα. Και να μην ήταν προβοκάτσια, μια χαρά τούς έχει προκύψει. Λες και δίνουν δεκάρα για το νεκρό παιδί, για τις κατεστραμμένες περιουσίες, για την άποψη των πολιτών - αυτή φροντίζουν να την διαμορφώνουν με τα κανάλια της ντροπής, που αντί να κράξουν τους πολιτικούς, τους δίνουν και βήμα. 
Στην αρχή ένιωθα υπέρ της βίας, θεωρούσα τρομερά υγιή μια τέτοια αντίδραση απέναντι στον φόνο ενός παιδιού και απέναντι στην κοινωνική παρακμή που βιώνουμε εδώ και χρόνια. Αλλά τους καταλάβαμε κι αυτούς: η πλειονότητα, επαναστάτες χωρίς σχέδιο, χωρίς σκοπό, με αντιδράσεις όχλου - επιβάλλουν τη χειρότερη μορφή εξουσίας, αυτή της τυφλής βίας και της καμένης γης, τι ωραία! Άμα φαντάζονται έτσι τον κόσμο, σούπερ, να μπούνε σε κανένα ψηφοδέλτιο καλύτερα να κάνουν παρέα με τους ομοίους τους. 
Και να μην πιάσουμε τους νοικοκυραίους που έχουν πέσει τόσες φορές από τα σύννεφα που δεν πρέπει να τους έχει μείνει κόκαλο για κόκαλο χωρίς κάταγμα. Μας λεηλατούν οι πολιτικοί τις ζωές τόσα χρόνια και τώρα "αχ, συμφορά που μας βρήκε". Θα τα θυμηθεί κανείς αυτά στις επόμενες εκλογές;
Αηδία αισθάνομαι, μόνο αηδία.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2008)

curry said:


> Οι νέοι είναι τρομερά εύκολα θύματα, φανατίζονται εύκολα, δεν έχουν ακόμα αναπτυγμένη την κριτική τους ικανότητα -



Ακριβώς. Οι ηθικοί αυτουργοί όμως την έχουνε.


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 9, 2008)

Άλλα λόγια ν'αγαπιόμαστε. Βάζω στοίχημα ότι οι περισσότεροι πολίτες έχουν στενοχωρηθεί που ακυρώθηκε ο καφές τους στο κέντρο, μαζί με την καθιερωμένη επίσκεψη στο Ζάρα και στον Φωκά (έκανα και μίνι γκάλοπ, είναι όντως πολλοί). Βάζω, όμως, στοίχημα ότι άλλοι τόσοι λένε "γεια στα χέρια τους" (κι αυτοί πολλοί) και μουτζώνουν όσους συνεχίζουν να παριστάνουν τους φιλήσυχους πολίτες. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι βία για να εκδηλώσουν την οργή τους -συμφωνώ. Πόσοι, όμως, ΔΕΝ θα πάνε π.χ. στο γραφείο για δουλειά, σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας (όχι για το θάνατο του παιδιού -αυτό το θέμα έληξε και καλύτερα να μην το πιάνει κανείς στο στόμα του); Αφού σε εμποδίζουν, crystal, να διαδηλώσεις ειρηνικά απέναντι σε προτεταμένα περίστροφα (δες τις φωτογραφίες των εφημερίδων από ΜΑΤάδες που κραδαίνανε περίστροφα χτες, σημαδεύοντας σε ευθεία βολή), τότε μην πας στη δουλειά σου, κλείσου μες στο σπίτι, κλάψε για όσα γίνονται και δενξέρωκιεγώτιάλλο. Βίωσέ το με τον δικό σου τρόπο. Πήγαινε και σήκωσε λευκή σημαία μπροστά στα Γκούντις. Δεν ξέρω. Καμία αντίρρηση. Μην μου προτάσσεις, όμως, αυτόν τον αστικό μοραλισμό, γιατί πραγματικά μου έρχεται να ξεράσω (και ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι προσωπικό το θέμα -ίσα ίσα) όταν τα ακούω αυτά, και μάλιστα από έξυπνους ανθρώπους. Όλοι, δηλαδή, εκπλήσσονται μπροστά στο μέγεθος της βίας. Ε, βέβαια, τους κόβει τη συνήθεια.
Όσοι παριστάνουν τους ηθικολόγους και κατηγορούν 1000 "μαλακισμένα" (sic) για αμοραλισμό, καλό θα είναι να μας πουν τι κάνουν οι ίδιοι. Και όσοι νομίζουν ότι μόνο πιτσιρικαρία, χουλιγκάνοι και "βαλτοί" έκαψαν την Αθήνα, προφανώς είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Αυτά και δεν ξαναμιλάω, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι ένα τέτοιο θέμα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης και συζήτησης σε φόρουμ, μπλογκ κ.λπ.

_Κάποιος που προσπαθεί να μην ενταχθεί στην κουλτούρα της εκδίκησης_


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Όσοι παριστάνουν τους ηθικολόγους και κατηγορούν 1000 "μαλακισμένα" (sic) για αμοραλισμό, καλό θα είναι να μας πουν τι κάνουν οι ίδιοι.



Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι αυτοί που παριστάνουν τους ηθικολόγους όπως λες πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι;


----------



## crystal (Dec 9, 2008)

Μοραλισμός; Καμία σχέση.
Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ότι η βία δεν βγάζει πουθενά. Κι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω πού αποσκοπεί. Αν ήθελαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν, ας έκαιγαν τη Βουλή, κατά προτίμηση την ώρα που είχε ολομέλεια - εκεί να δεις πόσοι θα λέγαν «γεια στα χέρια τους». Το να προκαλείς δυστυχία σε κάποιον που βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση μ' εσένα, όμως, στα δικά μου μικροαστικά αντανακλαστικά σε βάζει στην ίδια θέση με τους υπόλοιπους που προκαλούν τη δυστυχία απ' τις καρέκλες τους. Και εννοείται πως δεν αναφέρομαι στις τράπεζες και στα Sprider. Το περίπτερο που κάηκε έξω από τα Πανεπιστήμια στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το είχε μια γιαγιούλα 70 χρονών. Nice? Εκπληρώθηκε ο αγώνας;
Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι όλη αυτή η φασαρία σε ένα πράγμα έχει οδηγήσει: να μην σκέφτεται πλέον κανείς το γεγονός που την πυροδότησε, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα. Και συγγνώμη, αλλά όταν το κέντρο έχει γίνει στάχτη και μπούρμπερη, είναι απόλυτα λογικό να συμβαίνει αυτό. Κι αν υποθέσουμε πως τις πέτρες δεν τις έριχναν μόνο πιτσιρικαρία, χουλιγκάνοι και βαλτοί, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς γίνεται οι υπόλοιποι της ομάδας να μην συνειδητοποιούν ότι τώρα κάποιοι ίσως χαίρονται που το κέντρο βάρους της υπόθεσης έχει μετατοπιστεί από μια εν ψυχρώ δολοφονία στο καμένο Σύνταγμα.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 9, 2008)

Επειδή συμφωνώ με τον νίκελ στα περί του φόρουμ και της πολιτικής, θα αναφερθώ σε κάτι γενικότερο, δηλ. όχι σχετικό με τα γεγονότα της επικαιρότητας.



crystal said:


> Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ότι η βία δεν βγάζει πουθενά. Κι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω πού αποσκοπεί. Αν ήθελαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν, ας έκαιγαν τη Βουλή, κατά προτίμηση την ώρα που είχε ολομέλεια - εκεί να δεις πόσοι θα λέγαν «γεια στα χέρια τους».



Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι άνθρωποι που δεν δέχονται τη βία μπορούν στην αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση να λένε τέτοια πράγματα...

Και να έβγαινε όλος ο πληθυσμός να τους υποστήριζε αν έκαναν κάτι τέτοιο, αυτό δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτε. Όπως είπε ο Ανατόλ Φρανς: "If fifty million people say a foolish thing, it is still a foolish thing".


----------



## sopherina (Dec 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι αυτοί που παριστάνουν τους ηθικολόγους όπως λες πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι;


Ελπίζω να μη σας πειράζει που θα πω εγώ τι με κάνει να πιστεύω το ίδιο πράγμα... Το ότι αν δεν μπορείς να στηρίξεις με πράξεις αυτό που λες, καλύτερα να το κλείνεις το ρημάδι. Σας κάλυψα;


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 9, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Ελπίζω να μη σας πειράζει που θα πω εγώ τι με κάνει να πιστεύω το ίδιο πράγμα... Το ότι αν δεν μπορείς να στηρίξεις με πράξεις αυτό που λες, καλύτερα να το κλείνεις το ρημάδι. Σας κάλυψα;



Είναι πολύ γνωστή αυτή η ολοκληρωτική νοοτροπία. Αν δεν είσαι στη ζούγκλα δεν μπορείς να ασκήσεις κριτική στο Φωτεινό Μονοπάτι...


----------



## sopherina (Dec 9, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω πού είναι το φωτεινό μονοπάτι και δεν μ'ενδιαφέρει αυτού του είδους η γεωγραφία. Παλιά τη συνέπεια λόγων και έργων τη λέγανε κιμπαριά, συνέπεια, λεβεντιά κ.α. Ας αποφύγουμε τους θρησκευτικούς ή τους πολιτικούς όρους. Θεωρείτε ότι μιλάω παράλογα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2008)

Διάλειμμα:

Για τους φίλους της καλής φωτογραφίας

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/929253b0-c5d2-11dd-a741-000077b07658.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## sopherina (Dec 9, 2008)

Α! Και μια ερωτησούλα: με κατηγορείτε για ολοκληρωτισμό;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Ελπίζω να μη σας πειράζει που θα πω εγώ τι με κάνει να πιστεύω το ίδιο πράγμα... Το ότι αν δεν μπορείς να στηρίξεις με πράξεις αυτό που λες, καλύτερα να το κλείνεις το ρημάδι. Σας κάλυψα;



Για ποιο ρημάδι μιλάς; Επειδή κάποιος διάλεξε ένα δρόμο θα πρέπει να τον ακολουθήσουμε όλοι; Ας κοιτάζει ο καθένας τη δουλειά του και τα μούτρα του στον καθρέφτη και να δεις για πότε θα εξαφανιστεί η βία. Σε δευτερόλεπτα.

Υ.Γ. Κι όποιος ανοίγει το ρημάδι του για να κάνει κριτική στους άλλους, καλό θα είναι να το έχει ανοίξει προηγουμένως και να έχει κάνει τη θέση του ξεκάθαρη.


----------



## crystal (Dec 9, 2008)

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι άνθρωποι που δεν δέχονται τη βία μπορούν στην αμέσως επόμενη πρόταση να λένε τέτοια πράγματα...



Κι έχετε δίκιο να σας κάνει εντύπωση. Όταν γράφεις βιαστικά, γράφεις σαν να μπορούν οι άλλοι να μπουν μες στο μυαλό σου. «Αυτή η βία» ήθελα να γράψω. 

Σε ό,τι αφορά την συνέπεια λόγων και έργων, προσωπικά τείνω να την θεωρώ δεδομένη για τους συνομιλητές μου. Διαφορετικά, θα πρέπει να ζητάω από τον καθέναν που καταθέτει την άποψή του αναφορά κινήσεων τα τρία τελευταία 24ωρα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2008)

Time out

(για να μαζέψουμε τις πέτρες από το οδόστρωμα)


----------



## jglenis (Dec 9, 2008)

Πάντως, εγώ θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω κάτι που μου φάνηκε ασυγχώρητα κατάπτυστο. Το είπε αυτός ο δικηγόρος που μοιάζει με αλεπού, και είναι το εξής: το θύμα ήταν ένα πλουσιόπαιδο, ενώ ο θύτης «παιδί του λαού» και πατέρας ο ίδιος, επομένως ας του δώσουμε μια ευκαιρία και ας μην καταστρέψουμε και τα δικά του παιδιά. Ομολογουμένως αναρωτήθηκα πώς μπορεί κανείς να σκέφτεται έτσι, μέχρι που έμαθα σήμερα ότι είναι ο συνήγορος του δολοφόνου. Και να πεις κάτι τέτοιο στο δικαστήριο είναι από αναμενόμενο έως θεμιτό γιατί έχεις χρέος να υπερασπιστείς τα συνταγματικά δικαιώματα τού πελάτη σου˙ να το πεις όμως με σκοπό ενδεχομένως να επηρεάσεις την κοινή γνώμη είναι ασυγχώρητα κατάπτυστο. 
Πέραν τούτου, είναι κάθε φορά λυπηρό το πόσα παράσιτα συγκεντρώνει γύρω του ένας οργανισμός που έχει δεχθεί θανάσιμο πλήγμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2008)

Είναι αναπόφευκτο, όταν έχεις εξουσία, να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις με τρόπους που δεν αρέσουν σε όλους. Είτε είσαι εισπράκτορας είτε εφοριακός είτε αστυνομικός είτε φορουμάρχης. Ζητώ συγγνώμη που άσκησα αυτή την εξουσία και πάγωσα για λίγο το νήμα.

Προκλήθηκα από μέλος να πω κάποιες σκέψεις μου, λες και είναι ανάγκη στις χίλιες που έχουμε ακούσει να προστεθεί άλλη μία. Αυτό που θα μπορούσα να πω είναι μόνο το πώς αισθάνομαι εγώ, όχι το πώς θα έπρεπε να αισθανθείτε εσείς. Μεγάλωσα με κάποιους τρόπους, μου φέρθηκε όπως μου φέρθηκε η ζωή, είμαι πράος, είμαι μπαφιασμένος, έχω μια δική μου αισθητική — ο τρόπος που κρίνω και που με επηρεάζουν τα πράγματα δεν είναι συνταγή για άλλους. Δεν είμαι πολιτικός ή δημοσιογράφος να οφείλω να καταθέσω άποψη. Ούτε μπορώ να παραστήσω τον αντικειμενικό παρατηρητή και αναλυτή όταν κάθομαι χιλιόμετρα μακριά και απλώς παρακολουθώ αυτά που δείχνουν τα μίντια.

Τι με θλίβει πιο πολύ; Το ότι δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, μόνο το μέγεθος. Αντιθέτως, τα παιδιά με τα καθαρά μάτια ήταν πιο άναρθρα από άλλες φορές, οι πολιτικοί πιο ψεύτες και πιο σταθεροί στις παλιές τους θέσεις, αυτοί που τα σπάνε πιο αλλοπρόσαλλοι, οι αστυνομικοί πιο θύματα παρά ποτέ (ναι, το πιστεύω σοβαρά, αλλά δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να σας πείσω ή ότι έχω δίκιο). Δεν μπορείς καν να ελπίσεις, μέσα από μια διεστραμμένη τσαρουχική φαντασίωση, ότι θα καεί ολόκληρη η Αθήνα και θα ξαναχτιστεί πιο όμορφη. Και ο μόνος κερδισμένος, για να το πω ισοπεδωτικά, θα είναι οι τζαμάδες.

Σε τι μας έκανε καλύτερους αυτή η περιπέτεια; Μάθαμε τίποτα που δεν το ξέραμε; Άλλαξαν κανενός οι παγιωμένες απόψεις και συμπεριφορές; Πείτε μου, αν κάνω λάθος, το χρειάζομαι.

Να ελπίσουμε ότι η ποσοτική διαφορά θα φέρει ποιοτική αλλαγή; Θα αλλάξουν μυαλά; Θα βρεθούν καλύτερα μεροκάματα, περισσότερες δουλειές, καλύτερη καθημερινότητα, βελτιωμένη φροντίδα για τα νιάτα και τα γηρατειά; Θα έχουμε πάταξη της διαφθοράς; Θα γίνουν οι μπάτσοι αστυνομικοί και τα κωλόπαιδα καλόπαιδα; Θα ζητήσουν τα δύο τρίτα να φορολογηθούν περισσότερο για να μην εξεγερθεί το τρίτο τρίτο;

Ή μήπως απλώς θα γίνει σοφότερο το κράτος στην αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων κρίσεων; Για να μπορεί να τις διαχειρίζεται έτσι που να κερδίζει πόντους στις δημοσκοπήσεις αντί να τους χάνει;


Αλλαγή κασέτας: Παρακολούθησα την κηδεία από την τηλεόραση. Είδα τη μάνα. Πριν από λίγα χρόνια ήμουν σε μια τέτοια κηδεία, όταν σκοτώθηκε ένας φίλος του γιου μου σε δυστύχημα. Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερος πόνος και κανένας δεν μπορεί να θρηνήσει αυτό το παιδί όσο η μάνα του. Ούτε μπορούμε να νιώσουμε σαν τον συνταξιούχο που χάνει το σπίτι του, το μαγαζάτορα που του καίνε το μαγαζί, τον εξεγερμένο που του το έκαψε, τον Ζητά που του πετάνε πέτρες, το παιδί που το βαράνε. Ευτυχώς. Αλλά, όταν δεν μπορείς να νιώσεις σαν έναν απ’ αυτούς, πώς να νιώσεις σαν όλους μαζί, να τα ζυγίσεις όλα μαζί και να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2008)

Και μια και άρχισε αυτό το νήμα με τον Παρασκευόπουλο, από το σημερινό του άρθρο στην «Ε»:

Την ώρα του πανελλήνιου πένθους για το παιδί που κηδεύεται ενοχλούν τα αυτονόητα. Γράφω τα παρακάτω πιστεύοντας ότι ούτε οι καταγγελίες ούτε βέβαια τα ανακλαστικά γενικευμένης οργής βοηθούν για μια αλλαγή πορείας. Η αντίδραση στη φθορά και στον αυταρχισμό είναι αποτελεσματική μόνο ως *αγώνας καθημερινός*, χωρίς στιγμή εφησυχασμού, χωρίς ιδιοτέλειες και άσκοπες θυσίες.

Όταν οι όροι της δυσλειτουργίας είναι προγραμματισμένοι και ενεργοί, η τραγωδία μπορεί να προκύψει από απλή σύμπτωση. Η πρόληψη της βαρβαρότητας προϋποθέτει *αντιπαράθεση και δουλειά ακριβώς με τις συνθήκες*, ενώ τα τυχαία και τα μεμονωμένα περιστατικά είναι εξ ορισμού απρόβλεπτα.

Απομένει λοιπόν να ασχοληθούμε με ό,τι μπορεί κάπως να αλλάξει. Και, ίσως, την επαύριο να προληφθεί. Πρώτα με τον κίνδυνο να κυριαρχήσει οριστικά η εχθρότητα ανάμεσα σε ενταγμένες και σε αποκλεισμένες ομάδες, καθώς ο διάλογος έγινε αδύνατος, καθώς οι μεν είναι τελείως αμέτοχοι ή ξένοι προς τα αγαθά και τις αξίες των δε. Όταν το κράτος πρόνοιας απορρυθμίζεται, η δημόσια εκπαίδευση και η περίθαλψη υποβαθμίζονται, όταν η φτώχεια γίνεται ανυπέρβλητη, ενώ οι εκτός νιώθουν να μη μοιράζονται τίποτε κοινό με τους εντός των τειχών, τότε *η αντίδραση μοιάζει πιο φυσική από την αυτοσυγκράτηση*.

[...]

Αναμφίβολα δεν είναι οι ταυτότητες, αλλά οι πράξεις που γεννούν την ευθύνη. Κανείς δεν είναι εκ προοιμίου ένοχος ή μόνο ανεύθυνος και κατήγορος. *Οι γενικεύσεις (γνωστοί-άγνωστοι, ράμπο κ.λπ.) εκτός από ρατσισμό και ψυχικές ταραχές αποκαλύπτουν τον αυταρχισμό.* Ο γονιός εκείνος που παρακολουθεί στην τηλεόραση τα βίαια επεισόδια με το παιδί του και του ψιθυρίζει «αυτά κάνει η πολλή δημοκρατία» εκτρέφει τη βαρβαρότητα του μέλλοντος. Ο υπουργός που απαξιώνει τις εκπαιδευτικές δομές με λιτότητες και ψευδομεταρρυθμίσεις, το ίδιο. Στην πραγματικότητα, η κοινωνική ειρήνη θεμελιώνεται όχι στην έλλειψη, αλλά στην κραταίωση της δημοκρατίας, στον διάλογο και στην κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη.​
Διαβάστε το εκεί, να διαβάσετε και τα [...].


----------



## jglenis (Dec 10, 2008)

> Παρακολούθησα την κηδεία από την τηλεόραση.


Έχω μια απορία – όχι σήμερα, χρόνια τώρα. Γιατί; Ποιο είναι το συναίσθημα που ικανοποιεί η τηλεθέαση μιας τελετής, στο κέντρο της οποίας βρίσκεται ένα παγωμένο, ακίνητο σώμα; Είναι η περιέργεια; Είναι η ανεξήγητη ανακούφιση που νιώθουμε όταν κάποιος βρίσκεται σε χειρότερη μοίρα; Η βαρεμάρα; Κάτι άλλο;
Θα καταλάβαινα το να πάει κάποιος εκεί, να συμμετέχει, να δώσει το παρών. Αλλά η ευκολία τής τηλεόρασης δεν ακυρώνει κάθε επιχείρημα συμπόνοιας ή συμπαράστασης; 
Προφανώς, ούτε πήγα, ούτε είδα την τελετή. Επίσης, δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι θεωρώ λάθος να την παρακολουθήσει κανείς (αυτήν ή τόσες άλλες που έχουν κατά καιρούς προβληθεί στην τηλεόραση), απλώς μου φαίνεται ακατανόητο και μια και το αναφέρατε είπα επιτέλους να ρωτήσω κάποιον που σίγουρα θα έχει σοβαρότερους λόγους από αυτούς που μπορώ να φανταστώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2008)

Η συγκεκριμένη κηδεία ήταν μέρος της ζωντανής κάλυψης της ημέρας. Από το κοντρόλ ρουμ, περνούσαν μια στα επεισόδια στην πλατεία Συντάγματος, μια στο Φάληρο.

Αλλά η γενικότερη απάντηση πρέπει να έχει να κάνει με την εξάρτησή μας από την εικόνα. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό «ζούμε» πια μέσα από παράθυρο στον κόσμο που είναι η τηλεόραση. Με την ίδια λογική παρακολουθούμε τα Όσκαρ, τα αεροπλάνα να πέφτουν πάνω στους Πύργους, τη συναυλία για το Live Aid, τις σφαγές στην Ινδία, τις κηδείες των ηθοποιών. Όλα στο ίδιο κάδρο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 11, 2008)

jglenis said:


> Ποιο είναι το συναίσθημα που ικανοποιεί η τηλεθέαση μιας τελετής, στο κέντρο της οποίας βρίσκεται ένα παγωμένο, ακίνητο σώμα;


Η εμπορική τηλεόραση το αποφασίζει και το επιβάλλει μονομερώς. Δεν ξεσηκώνεται το κοινό μόνο του να καλεί προκαταβολικά τα κανάλια "μη χάσουμε την κηδεία". Και ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι δεν τραβά τηλεοπτικά. Τα θυμόμαστε και από άλλες κηδείες ή κάλυψη τύπου Ωνασειάδας. 
Είναι ώρες τηλεθέασης μηδενικού κόστους.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2008)

Και το αποκορύφωμα:_ Ο φωτογράφος του Ελεύθερου Τύπου Κώστας Τσιρώνης που τράβηξε τις φωτογραφίες των αστυνομικών να σημαδεύουν διαδηλωτές απολύθηκε από την εφημερίδα._

http://www.tvxs.gr/v1407


----------



## kabuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Υπάρχουν κάπου οι φωτό αυτές;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2008)

Έχει ένα βιντεάκι ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσα. Τις φωτογραφίες τις είδα στην τηλεόραση χθες. Θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω.
Εντιτ: επανήλθα.
Μπορείς να την αντιγράψεις από εδώ: http://universalreporters.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_11.html


----------



## kabuki (Dec 11, 2008)

Θενκς! Για κάποιο λόγο δεν τα είχα δει τα λινκ που υπήρχαν στο άρθρο!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2008)

Κυκλοφορεί με mail η χειρόγραφη επιστολή που μοιραζόταν στην κηδεία του Αλέξη. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να την σχολιάσω, δεν ξέρω καν αν χρειάζεται.

ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ!
ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ
Δεν είμαστε τρομοκράτες, "κουκουλοφόροι", "γνωστοί-άγνωστοι"
ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ!
Αυτοί, οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι....
Κάνουμε όνειρα -μη σκοτώνετε τα όνειρά μας!
Έχουμε ορμή - μη σταματάτε την ορμή μας.
ΘΥΜΗΘΕΙΤΕ!
Κάποτε ήσασταν νέοι κι εσείς.
Τώρα κυνηγάτε το χρήμα, νοιάζεστε μόνο
για τη "βιτρίνα", παχύνατε, καραφλιάσατε,
ΞΕΧΑΣΑΤΕ!
Περιμέναμε να μας υποστηρίξετε,
Περιμέναμε να ενδιαφερθείτε,
να μας κάνετε μια φορά κι εσείς περήφανους.
ΜΑΤΑΙΑ!
Ζείτε ψεύτικες ζωές, έχετε σκύψει το κεφάλι,
έχετε κατεβάσει τα παντελόνια και περιμένετε
τη μέρα που θα πεθάνετε.
Δε φαντάζεστε, δεν ερωτεύεστε
δεν δημιουργείτε!
Μόνο πουλάτε κι αγοράζετε.
ΥΛΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ
ΑΓΑΠΗ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ – ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ
Που είναι οι γονείς; Που είναι οι καλλιτέχνες;
Γιατί δε βγαίνουν έξω να μας προστατέψουν;
ΜΑΣ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΥΝ!
ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ

ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ

Υ.Γ.: Μη μας ρίχνετε άλλα δακρυγόνα
ΕΜΕΙΣ
κλαίμε κι από μόνοι μας.


----------



## stathis (Dec 11, 2008)

Οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν παντού. Όπως και το 9λεπτο ανατριχιαστικό απόσπασμα από το ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι, με τον δημοσιογράφο να περιγράφει σε κατάστασης υστερίας (κυριολεκτικά) τον ξυλοδαρμό δύο μαθητών από μπάτσους (συγγνώμη, μου ξέφυγε) εντεταλμένα όργανα της τάξεως στην Ομόνοια την Κυριακή.

Με ένα καθημερινό σερφάρισμα στο Indymedia και στο TV Χωρίς Σύνορα (και μετά από φιλτράρισμα και διασταύρωση βεβαίως) μαθαίνει κανείς πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα. Για το κλίμα τρομοκρατίας που καλλιεργεί η αστυνομία και συντηρούν οι νοικοκυραίοι στις πόλεις της επαρχίας ότι "θα έρθουν αύριο αναρχικοί με πούλμαν από την Αθήνα και θα σας σπάσουν τα μαγαζιά". Για τους χρυσαυγίτες (αυτοί είχαν έρθει όντως με πούλμαν, αν πιστέψουμε τον νομάρχη Αχαΐας και τον δήμαρχο Πάτρας) που κυνηγούσαν (μαζί με τους δικαίως αγανακτισμένους μαγαζάτορες) τους όποιους αναρχικούς-ή-όπως-αλλιώς-λέγονται. Για τις αμέτρητες φωτογραφίες και μαρτυρίες κουκουλοφόρων-ασφαλιτών, οι οποίοι προβαίνουν ακόμη και σε συλλήψεις.
Δεν έχω χρόνο να βάλω σχετικά λινκ, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα αυτά είναι μόλις δύο κλικ μακριά. Όρεξη να έχετε, και γερό στομάχι μόνο.

Και για να κλείσω με μια δόση μελοδραματισμού, εκτός από την απάθεια, δεν επιτρέπεται ούτε η άγνοια στις μέρες μας.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2008)

Είπαμε: δέρνουν τους μαθητές για να τους εξομοιώσουν με κακοποιούς, για να δικαιολογήσουν την αλητεία του Επαμινώντα Κορκονέα και του Βασίλη Σαραλιώτη που τους πληρώνουμε με τα λεφτά μας για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Που δεν μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν (και άλλοι όμοιοί τους, φαντάζομαι), έναν κουκουλοφόρο με μολότοφ από ένα μωράκι. Που μπορεί, ως εκ τούτου, να «μπερδέψουν» τον οποιονδήποτε, εσάς, εμένα, με κακοποιούς και να μας ρίξουν.

Εγώ προσωπικά αισθάνομαι μεγάλη ασφάλεια που πληρώνω μια τέτοια αστυνομία για να με προστατεύει.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2008)

kabuki said:


> Υπάρχουν κάπου οι φωτό αυτές;



Τις είχε δώσει ο Νίκελ σε αυτό το νήμα (συγγνώμη, τώρα το είδα!)
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=20525&postcount=30


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 11, 2008)

stathis said:


> Δεν έχω χρόνο να βάλω σχετικά λινκ, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα αυτά είναι μόλις δύο κλικ μακριά. Όρεξη να έχετε, και γερό στομάχι μόνο.



Ένα λινκ εδώ (ένα κλικ μακριά). Πάντως αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι 1-2 μέρες πριν από τη δολοφονία ήμουν στο Σύνταγμα (6-7 η ώρα το απόγευμα) και μόλις είχαν περάσει κουκουλοφόροι και είχαν σπάσει τις τράπεζες (όλες στη σειρά).


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Όργανο της τάξης και να μη δίνει σημασία ούτε στο Σταμάτη ούτε στο Stop*! Κόψτε του μια κλήση...








* Πώς φαίνεται ότι δεν ξέρω τα σήματα. «Στο απαγορευτικό» έπρεπε να γράψω.


----------



## curry (Dec 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Κόψτε του μια κλήση...



...ή έστω το κουλό του...


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 11, 2008)

Για την αποκατάσταση της αταξίας:

*Ο μαντιλοκουκουλομασκοφόρος με τη μολότοφ δεν είναι κακοποιός, ώστε να τον πυροβολήσει κάποιος. Το εγκληματικό παρακράτος που έσπασε μικρομάγαζα (για να δημιουργήσει κλίμα σε βάρος των εξεγερμένων) δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τους πολιτικοποιημένους ανθρώπους που συνειδητά έσπασαν και έκαψαν τράπεζες, πολυεθνικές, μεγαλοκαταστήματα, αστυνομικά τμήματα και χριστουγεννιάτικα δέντρα.*

Αυτές τις μέρες, η ατμόσφαιρα είναι πολύ βαριά. Θα επαναλάβω ότι θεωρώ εντελώς άσκοπο και άκυρο να γίνεται κουβέντα σε φόρουμ. Ας το βιώσει ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του. Η κριτική γίνεται μετά την εξέγερση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Προς το παρόν, δεν βλέπω εδώ ιδιαίτερη κριτική, μόνο κάποιες αντικυβερνητικές και αντιμπατσικές εκρήξεις. Το διαδίκτυο, καθώς και οι υπόλοιπες μορφές επικοινωνίας, είναι στοιχεία που κάνουν τη διαφορά στις σύγχρονες εξεγέρσεις και δεν μπορούμε να απαιτούμε από τους άλλους να μη σχολιάσουν, έστω και επιγραμματικά ή εκτονωτικά ή με παραινέσεις για ψυχραιμία ή με πληροφορίες. Προφανώς, η ιστορία θα κρίνει, αλλά η κρίση της ιστορίας δεν απέτρεψε ποτέ την τρέχουσα κάλυψη από τον χρονικογράφο και τον δημοσιογράφο.

Όσο τώρα για την προσεκτική διάκριση ανάμεσα σε πολιτικοποιημένους που καίνε με προσεκτικές συμβολικές επιλογές και παρακρατικούς που καίνε προβοκατόρικα: δυστυχώς για τους πρώτους, ούτε οι νόμοι ούτε η τηλεοπτική εικόνα ούτε το μυαλό του μέσου πολίτη μπορεί να κάνει τέτοιες λεπτές διακρίσεις. Ο μέσος πολίτης βλέπει μόνο άτομα να καταστρέφουν. Αν οι πολιτικοποιημένοι δίνουν την ευκαιρία στους δεύτερους να καίνε βιβλιοθήκες και μικρομάγαζα, μάλλον οι πρώτοι θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουν τις μεθόδους τους. Γιατί το μήνυμα που περνάει είναι εξαιρετικά θολό, επικίνδυνα θολό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 11, 2008)

Η κουβαρντού Ζίμενς, και οι ισχυροί εκπρόσωποί της στο πολιτικό σύστημα της Ελλάδας, ευχαριστούν από καρδιάς, φαντάζομαι, τους "εξεγερμένους".


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 11, 2008)

... και ευγνωμονούν τους καναπεδάτους, δίνοντάς τους βήμα για εύκολη κριτική.
Καλό ξύπνημα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2008)

Ούτε κουβέντα γίνεται, ούτε και κριτική. Ενημέρωση μόνο και στοιχειώδες μοίρασμα της οργής, της θλίψης, της αγανάκτησης, της απελπισίας, όποιου τέλος πάντων αισθήματος έχει νιώσει ο καθένας μας τις τελευταίες μέρες...


----------



## psifio (Dec 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όσο τώρα για την προσεκτική διάκριση ανάμεσα σε πολιτικοποιημένους που καίνε με προσεκτικές συμβολικές επιλογές και παρακρατικούς που καίνε προβοκατόρικα: δυστυχώς για τους πρώτους, ούτε οι νόμοι ούτε η τηλεοπτική εικόνα ούτε το μυαλό του μέσου πολίτη μπορεί να κάνει τέτοιες λεπτές διακρίσεις.



Και οι μεν και οι δε είναι πολύ λίγοι (νομίζω). Η μάζα αυτών που σπάνε είναι, νομίζω, πιτσιρικάδες με χουλιγκάνικα ένστικτα που πάνε να κάνουν χαβαλέ ή να βγάλουν τ' απωθημένα τους -- όπως έγινε για παράδειγμα στον Πύργο όπου μια ομάδα αποσπάστηκε από το συλλαλητήριο, έριξε πέτρες στο δημαρχείο (όπου σημειωτέον ο δήμαρχος είναι αριστερός και αγωνιστής κατά της χούντας), πλακώθηκε με τους περαστικούς που τους έλεγαν "τι σας φταίει το δημαρχείο" και αποχωρώντας έσπασε στο ξύλο έναν οικοδόμο γιατί τους ζήτησε να κάνουν λίγο πιο πέρα να περάσει. Αν αυτό είναι πολιτική πράξη και όχι χουλιγκανισμός, εγώ είμαι η Μαρία Αντουανέτα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Ναι, να με συγχωρείς, psifio, αλλά ξέχασα ότι στην αναμπουμπούλα δεν χαίρεται μόνο ο αποπάνω λύκος, αλλά και τα άσχετα ... λυκόπουλα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Μερικά προσγειωτικά από τον Καιρό της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Διαβάστε τα όλα εκεί.

Αυτός, λοιπόν, που καίει και καταστρέφει είναι ο πληρωμένος προβοκάτορας της αποσταθεροποίησης, ο άδολος έφηβος της αμφισβήτησης, ο μπαχαλάκιας της αδρεναλίνης, ο περιθωριοποιημένος της οικονομίας. Ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλον, χωρίς να γνωρίζονται.

Αλλά, αυτός που πυροδοτεί την καταστροφή είναι το κράτος μιας κομπλεξικής εξουσίας, που με την καρέκλα και το κουμπούρι μετατρέπει το τίποτε σε κάτι. Είναι το κράτος μιας διαφθοράς, που με την εξαγορά και την πελατεία μετατρέπει τον πολίτη σε συνεργό σ' ένα έγκλημα εναντίον του ίδιου του εαυτού του και των ίδιων των παιδιών του.

Ο φρουρός που πυροβόλησε στα Εξάρχεια είναι ο πατέρας, ο ταμίας, ο οδηγός, ο προϊστάμενος, ο δάσκαλος, ο πολιτικάντης, ο δικαστής, ο κάθε καρεκλοκένταυρος μιας οποιασδήποτε εξουσίας, ο κάθε κομπλεξικός, που θέλει να επιβάλει το δικό του λόγο και τρόπο, και που δεν αναγνωρίζει τίποτε άλλο από τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό και τις δικές του μωροφιλοδοξίες.

Είναι ο μπάτσος μέσα στα ίδια μας τα σπίτια.​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 11, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τους πολιτικοποιημένους ανθρώπους που συνειδητά έσπασαν και έκαψαν [...] αστυνομικά τμήματα και χριστουγεννιάτικα δέντρα.



Είναι στρατευμένοι στο σουρεαλισμό; :)


----------



## stathis (Dec 12, 2008)

Τρεις πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες και ουσιαστικές συνεντεύξεις στο site του ΣΚΑΪ. Δεν έχει νόημα να προσθέσω τίποτα, αντιγράφω απλώς την εισαγωγή.

Ο Λευτέρης Ριζάς ήταν στο δρόμο τις μέρες που δολοφονήθηκε ο Σωτήρης Πέτρουλας, ήταν φίλος με τον Ιάκωβο Κουμή και ήταν μαζί του στο νοσοκομείο. Ο Γιώργος Καραμπελιάς έζησε το 1-1-4, το γαλλικό Μάη, την μεταπολιτευτική Ελλάδα, και έγινε σύμβολο της αντίστασης κατά της «σοσιαλιστικής» αστυνομοκρατίας την εποχή των πρώτων κυβερνήσεων ΠΑΣΟΚ. Ο Παναγιώτης Παπαδόπουλος, ο Κάιν με το άσπρο ποντίκι του, είναι από τα πιο γνωστά μέλη του αναρχικού κινήματος και αποτελεί «παιδί» της δεκαετίας του '80, που έζησε από πολύ κοντά τις εξεγέρσεις της εποχής και τα γεγονότα που ακολούθησαν τη δολοφονία του 15χρονου Μιχάλη Καλτεζά.

Και οι τρεις παρακολουθούν με προσοχή τα γεγονότα των τελευταίων ημερών και αποπειρώνται μια πρώτη προσέγγιση, τέσσερις μέρες μετά τη δολοφονία του 15χρονου Αλέξανδρου Γρηγορόπουλου.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα:

>>Μιλάει ο Γιώργος Καραμπελιάς
>>Μιλάει ο Παναγιώτης Παπαδόπουλος («Κάιν»)
>>Μιλάει ο Λευτέρης Ριζάς
>>Ονόματα και μνήμες


----------



## anef (Dec 12, 2008)

Γιατί παιδευόμαστε, δεν ξέρω. Η ανάλυση των γεγονότων είναι πολύ απλή: παίρνουμε λίγο Όμηρο και αρχαία Ελλάδα, ανακατεύουμε με λίγο 1821 και ορθοδοξία, πασπαλίζουμε με λίγο tsambouka για τοπικό χρώμα, και γαρνίρουμε με Μακεδονία και λίγο Χόλιγουντ. Ανακατεύουμε καλά καλά στην κολοκύθα που'χουμε για κεφάλι, και να'τη η ανάλυση!

Έντιτ: δεν είδα το ποστ του Στάθη, αλλιώς δεν θα 'βαζα καπάκι αυτήν την εμβριθέστατη ανάλυση. Δεν πειράζει, κάντε μετά ένα ευχάριστο διάλειμμα με τους Times...


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2008)

Βρήκα πολύ εύστοχες τις συνεντεύξεις στο Σκάι (ευχ, Στάθη). Με άγγιξε περισσότερο η συνέντευξη του Παπαδόπουλου κι ας είναι η πιο επικεντρωμένη. Αλλά θα απομονώσω, έτσι για τη γεύση τους, ένα κομμάτι από τον Καραμπελιά κι ένα από τον Ριζά:

Κατά τη γνώμη μου η Δύση έχει εξαντλήσει τις δυνατότητες να παράγει επαναστατικά κινήματα. [...] Όποιος δεν παράγει αξίες δεν έχει και κινήματα που παράγουν αξίες.

Αυτά τα παιδιά νομίζουν ότι κάνουν φίλους στο διαδίκτυο. Εκεί που κλείνεις το κουμπί και πάει ο φίλος.​


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 12, 2008)

Εμένα πάλι μ' άρεσε πολύ αυτό το απόσπασμα από τον Καραμπελιά, το οποίο βρήκα ενδιαφέρον και παραθέτω: 

"Η μαζικότητα εκείνης της εποχής δεν συγκρίνεται με τα σημερινά. Μιλάμε για εκδηλώσεις των εκατό χιλιάδων ανθρώπων. Και οι συγκρούσεις είχαν άλλο χαρακτήρα. Ήταν κυρίως επιθέσεις αστυνομικών και άμυνας του πλήθους απέναντι στην αστυνομία. Δεν υπήρχαν ζημιές περιουσίας. Αυτές είναι φαινόμενο της μεταπολίτευσης. Το πολύ πολύ να κατέβαιναν με τα καδρόνια οι οικοδόμοι και να συγκρούονταν: η Ελλάδα του ‟64 και ΄65 ηταν παγκοσμίως πρώτη σε ημέρες απεργίας, δηλαδή υπήρχε ένα κίνημα με καθαρούς και συγκεκριμένους πολιτικούς και οικονομικούς στόχους. Η σύγκρουση ήταν με εργάτες και οικοδόμους, οι φοιτητές ακολουθούσαν."


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν υπήρχαν ζημιές περιουσίας.


Για να κάνω και το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, δεν υπήρχαν και τέτοιες περιουσίες τότε (ούτε πολυεθνικές, ούτε τόσες τράπεζες), δηλαδή πλούτος που από τη μία να προκαλεί την οργή των όσων τρώνε κάθε μέρα την ελληνική πραγματικότητα στη μάπα και από την άλλη να ωθεί ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν στον ήλιο μοίρα σε πλιάτσικο στα μαγαζιά.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 12, 2008)

Μα δεν λέει αυτό όμως. Εσύ το πηγαίνεις αλλού.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2008)

Δεν χρειάζεται να θεωρείς ότι κάνεις τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Υπάρχουν 40 χρόνια διαφορά. Για την ακρίβεια, 40 χρόνια που έχουν κάνει τεράστια διαφορά (και τεράστια διαφθορά). Δύσκολα θα βρει κανείς ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στο τι συνέβαινε πριν τη χούντα ή στα χρόνια της χούντας και σε αυτά που ζούμε σήμερα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δύσκολα θα βρει κανείς ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στο τι συνέβαινε πριν τη χούντα ή στα χρόνια της χούντας και σε αυτά που ζούμε σήμερα.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Γι'αυτό ακριβώς μου φαίνονται άκαιρες οι συγκρίσεις. Για μένα, το άρθρο του Παπαδόπουλου τα λέει όλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 12, 2008)

Μα αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται (ή μάλλον αυτό στο οποίο εγώ αναφερόμουν, για να μην του βάζω και λόγια στο στόμα του ανθρώπου), είναι ο τρόπος εκδήλωσης της διαφωνίας/διαμαρτυρίας και αυτό είναι πάντα κάτι που πηγάζει μέσα από τον άνθρωπο και όχι έξω από αυτόν. 

Και αν τα μυαλά και οι καρδιές δεν αλλάξουν, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Κι από τότε, μέχρι σήμερα, δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς βλέπετε αλλαγή στα μυαλά και στις καρδιές, αλλά εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία. Και δεν μιλάμε για 40 χρόνια, αλλά για 140 και 1400, αδιόρθωτα τα μάτια κι οι καρδιές. Και δεν πάει οι τράπεζες να πολλαπλασιαστούν ή και να εξαφανιστούν. Αυτό που υπάρχει μέσα στο άνθρωπο, υπάρχει. Είτε κρυμμένο, είτε φανερό.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> ο τρόπος εκδήλωσης της διαφωνίας/διαμαρτυρίας και αυτό είναι πάντα κάτι που πηγάζει μέσα από τον άνθρωπο και όχι έξω από αυτόν.



Τότε, προφανώς κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες, γι' αυτό και έκανα τη σχετική παράθεση. Δε συμφωνώ. Ο τρόπος εκδήλωσης είναι ευθέως ανάλογος των προβλημάτων/καταστάσεων εξαιτίας των οποίων εκδηλώνεται.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2008)

Εξαρτάται από τη γωνιά από την οποία θέλεις να δεις τις αλλαγές, από την απόσταση που παίρνεις από τα πράγματα. Η Γη ολόκληρη δεν έχει αλλάξει αν την κοιτάς από την Αφροδίτη. Ωστόσο, σε επίπεδο πολιτικό/κοινωνικό, οι διαφορές είναι μεγάλες. Και δεν πρέπει να εντοπίζονται σε συναισθηματικό επίπεδο, π.χ. πώς τα έβλεπα εγώ τα πράγματα στα είκοσί μου και πώς τα αντιλαμβάνομαι 40 χρόνια αργότερα, αλλά με την ψυχρή ματιά του ιστορικού και του κοινωνικού επιστήμονα. Αυτός θα μπορεί να σου περιγράψει ποιες διαφορές υπάρχουν: με τρόπο αδρό ή με μικροσκόπιο. Όλοι οι κόκκοι της άμμου είναι ίδιοι αν τους κοιτάξεις από ψηλά και όλοι διαφορετικοί αν τους κοιτάξεις ακριβώς για να δεις τις διαφορές.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εξαρτάται από τη γωνιά από την οποία θέλεις να δεις τις αλλαγές, από την απόσταση που παίρνεις από τα πράγματα.


Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνει αλλαγή με τη βία. Η αλλαγή θα γίνει στο εσωτερικό της συνειδητότητας των ανθρώπων και σιγά-σιγά θα εκδηλωθεί από τα μέσα προς τα έξω. Αυτό προσπαθώ να πω.


Palavra said:


> Τότε, προφανώς κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες, γι' αυτό και έκανα τη σχετική παράθεση.


Όχι, δεν το κατάλαβες. Το απόσπασμα αναφέρεται στον τρόπο με τον οποίο γινόντουσαν οι διαμαρτυρίες και ποιοι τις κάνανε. Τα σπασίματα άρχισαν στη μεταπολίτευση. Δεν είναι καινούργιο φαινόμενο. Μιλάμε για 20-30 χρόνια+ Τόσες πολλές τράπεζες και πολυεθνικές υπήρχαν τότε; Όχι, βέβαια. 

Δες αυτό που λέω στον Νίκελ παραπάνω. Αυτό συνοψίζει όλη τη θέση μου για το ζήτημα, εν γένει. Τα επιμέρους ελάχιστη σημασία έχουν. 

Και δεν θα ήθελα το συγκεκριμένο νήμα να γίνει ναρκοπέδιο με αντιπαραθέσεις.


----------



## curry (Dec 12, 2008)

Μια παρατήρηση: τώρα είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο να πιαστείς στα χέρια με τον Ρόμποκοπ. Έπρεπε να βλέπατε χτες τους ΕΚΑΜίτες (πολύ φουτουριστική εικόνα). Οπότε, τι να κάνεις, πιάνεις την κοτρώνα και την μολότοφ. Γιατί ούτε οι μπάτσοι είναι πια οι ίδιοι (εξωτερικά εννοώ).

Πολύ συχνά χρειάζεται και η βία για να γίνει μια ανατροπή. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ άλλον από τον Γκάντι που να κατάφερε κάτι με την τακτική της μη βίας. 
Η βία είναι στη φύση μας, δεν γίνεται ξαφνικά να μεταμορφωθούμε σε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που η ίδια η βιολογία μας ορίζει. Και κάποιοι από μας, είτε μας αρέσει, είτε όχι, θα καταφεύγουν στη βία διαρκώς και για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (σωματική, λεκτική, ψυχολογική, κλπ κλπ). Μια απαίδευτη κοινωνία δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς. Έχουμε πολλούς αιώνες (και αμέτρητες συγκρούσεις) μπροστά μας για να κατακτήσουμε την ουτοπία της ειρήνης (αν δεν έχουμε αυτοκαταστραφεί στο μεταξύ).

Α, και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι η βία είναι μέσα στη φύση και σε ολόκληρο το σύμπαν. Δεν θα την ξεφορτωθούμε εύκολα...


----------



## panadeli (Dec 12, 2008)

curry said:


> Η βία είναι στη φύση μας, δεν γίνεται ξαφνικά να μεταμορφωθούμε σε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που η ίδια η βιολογία μας ορίζει.



Συμφωνώ βεβαίως, αλλά έχω έναν προβληματισμό που θέλω να καταθέσω. 
Ο εγωισμός είναι αναμφίβολα στη φύση μας, και ένας από τους τρόπους με τους οποίους ο εγωισμός εκδηλώνεται στις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες είναι η βία. Πράγματι, δεν μπορούμε να μεταμορφωθούμε ξαφνικά σε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που η βιολογία μας ορίζει.

Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να χτίσουμε πολυπληθείς κοινωνίες βασισμένοι αποκλειστικά στα βιολογικά μας ένστικτα. Η συνύπαρξη πολλών ανθρώπων σε μικρό χώρο προϋποθέτει την αμοιβαία αποδοχή κάποιων κοινών κανόνων συμπεριφοράς, οι οποίοι ως επί το πλείστον στόχο έχουν τον μετριασμό της επιθετικότητας ανάμεσα στα μέλη της κοινωνίας. Κατά την εξέλιξη των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών, οι κανόνες αυτοί πήραν τη μορφή γραπτών νόμων. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, σε όλες τις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες υπάρχουν σήμερα αυστηροί νόμοι κατά του φόνου άλλων ανθρώπων. Αν οι άνθρωποι εκδήλωναν ελεύθερα τα επιθετικά τους ένστικτα, δεν θα ήταν ποτέ δυνατή π.χ. η συνύπαρξη πέντε εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων σε έναν τόσο μικρό χώρο όσο το λεκανοπέδιο της Αττικής.

Η μεγαλύτερη απογοήτευση που έχω βιώσει τα τελευταία χρόνια από τον πολιτικό χώρο της αριστεράς (στον οποίον μέχρι πρόσφατα νόμιζα ότι ανήκα) είναι το γεγονός ότι, αντί να ασχολείται πρωτίστως με την παραγωγή υλοποιήσιμων πολιτικών προτάσεων που να στοχεύουν στην καλύτερη και αρμονικότερη συμβίωση των ανθρώπων, έχει εστιάσει την προσοχή της σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά στην αποδόμηση του υπάρχοντος κοινωνικού συστήματος, ευτελίζοντας τους κοινωνικούς θεσμούς και εκτρέφοντας μια αντίδραση που πηγάζει εν μέρει από ρομαντισμό, εν μέρει από ρεβανσισμό, εν μέρει από ιδιοτέλεια. Κάπου μέσα στο πλαίσιο αυτό κυριαρχεί και η στρεβλή άποψη ότι η αντίδραση είναι εξ ορισμού καλή. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε παρά ένα μικρό βηματάκι ακόμα για να καταλήξουμε στην ιδέα ότι ενδεχομένως και η βία να είναι εξ ορισμού καλή. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό που ζήσαμε τις τελευταίες μέρες στην Αθήνα ήταν, εν μέρει, συνέπεια αυτού του στρεβλού ιδεολογήματος.

Και ένα μικρό σχετικό παράθεμα. Σε ένα βιβλίο που έχει δεχτεί πολλά (άστοχα) πυρά για τον "γενετικό ντετερμινισμό" που υποτίθεται ότι ευαγγελίζεται, ο Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς, αφού ορίζει το γονίδιο ως τη θεμελιώδη μονάδα του εγωισμού, εκθέτει την άποψή του για τη σχέση των γονιδίων με την ανθρώπινη κοινωνία:

_Δεν συνηγορώ υπέρ μιας ηθικής βασισμένης στην εξέλιξη. [...] Μια ανθρώπινη κοινωνία βασισμένη μονάχα πάνω στο γονιδιακό νόμο του καθολικού άσπλαχνου εγωισμού θα ήταν μια πολύ απεχθής κοινωνία για να ζήσει κανείς σ’ αυτήν. Δυστυχώς όμως, όσο κι αν καταδικάζουμε κάτι που δεν μας αρέσει, δεν το κάνουμε να μην είναι αληθινό. Το βιβλίο αυτό στοχεύει κυρίως στο να κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον· εάν όμως θέλετε να βγάλετε κάποιο ηθικό δίδαγμα, τότε δείτε το σαν μια προειδοποίηση. Σας προειδοποιώ ότι αν θέλετε, όπως εγώ, να χτίσετε μια ανθρώπινη κοινωνία στην οποία τα άτομα να συνεργάζονται με γενναιοδωρία και ανιδιοτέλεια για το κοινό καλό, να μην περιμένετε ιδιαίτερη βοήθεια από τη βιολογική μας φύση. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να _ διδάξουμε _ τη γενναιοδωρία και τον αλτρουισμό, διότι γεννιόμαστε εγωιστές. Ας κατανοήσουμε σε τι στοχεύουν τα εγωιστικά μας γονίδια, ώστε να έχουμε τουλάχιστον την ευκαιρία να αναστατώσουμε τα σχέδιά τους, κάτι που κανένα άλλο είδος δεν διανοήθηκε ποτέ να κάνει._


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2008)

Από τη στιγμή που ο εγωιστικός άνθρωπος (και το γονίδιό του) αποφάσισε ότι τον συμφέρει να ζει σε κοινότητες, έπρεπε να προσαρμοστεί στις ισορροπίες και στα όρια που επέβαλλε η ζωή στην κοινότητα. Ωστόσο, δεν γεννιόμαστε μόνο εγωιστές, γεννιόμαστε και άνισοι. Στην προσπάθειά μας να αναπληρώσουμε ανισότητες ή να δημιουργήσουμε νέες προς όφελός μας, ενδέχεται να δημιουργήσουμε ανισορροπίες, να υπερβούμε όρια, να τραυματίσουμε τον ιστό της κοινότητας και της συμβίωσης. Όταν π.χ. μιλάμε για ανεκτική κοινωνία, μιλάμε για μια κοινωνία όπου τα όρια αφήνουν μεγάλο εύρος δράσης. Σήμερα ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία πιο ανεκτική από τις κοινωνίες του χτες, αν και πολλοί από εμάς οραματιζόμαστε μεγαλύτερη διεύρυνση των ορίων, κατά προτίμηση με γενικότερη αποδοχή παρά με άνωθεν επιβολή. Για παράδειγμα, θα θέλαμε να έχει καταργηθεί η αναγραφή του θρησκεύματος στις ταυτότητες επειδή πραγματικά το ήθελε η πλειοψηφία του λαού και όχι επειδή το επέβαλε η ΕΕ ή η κυβέρνηση.

Στην κοινωνία μας σήμερα, οι ανισορροπίες δημιουργούν τεράστια ένταση, και κάποια πράγματα έχουν υπερβεί τα όριά τους. Ο μέσος πολίτης, που έχει να χάσει πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα από τις αλυσίδες του, δείχνει αυτό το μούδιασμα και την αμηχανία επειδή δεν ακούει πειστικές λύσεις. Δεν του αρκεί να απαιτήσει ή να αγωνιστεί για την αλλαγή. Απαιτεί να γνωρίζει και τι θα φέρει η αλλαγή. Αν λοιπόν τον φοβίζει μια φορά η ασάφεια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο από τη συνταγή που προτείνει η Αριστερά, πολύ πιο αλλοπρόσαλλο και απεχθές είναι το μήνυμα από τους κύκλους της άκρας Αριστεράς. Στο κάτω κάτω, σε σχέση με το ΚΚΕ, έχει να σκεφτεί Σοβιετία, Βουλγαρία, Κούβα. Σε σχέση με τους αντιεξουσιαστές, του λένε τίποτα οι Ζαπατίστας; Ή του λένε μόνο τα σπασμένα τζάμια; (Οι αντιεξουσιαστές που διαβάζουν αυτά, ας μην αγανακτήσουν με εμένα. Ας αγανακτήσουν με την ανικανότητά τους να περάσουν πειστικό μήνυμα.)

Όμως η Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο μέσοι βολεμένοι ή μουδιασμένοι πολίτες ή πολίτες που δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν την αγανάχτησή τους και ξεσπούν στον καναπέ τους. Υπάρχουν και οι πολίτες (ας μην αναλύσουμε πάλι ποιοι) που απλώς θα διαδηλώσουν την αγανάχτησή τους (είμαστε αγανακτισμένοι και δεν ξέρουμε τι θα κάνετε γι’ αυτό, αλλά κάντε κάτι) ή θα φτάσουν στη βία και την καταστροφή. Μέσα στο πλαίσιο της ανεκτικής κοινωνίας. Γιατί μια μη ανεκτική κοινωνία δεν θα είχε επιτρέψει πολλά απ’ αυτά που ζήσαμε αυτές τις ημέρες. Είναι το τίμημα που πληρώνουμε χάριν της ανεκτικής κοινωνίας.

Μπαίνει λοιπόν το ερώτημα: μήπως έχουν παρεξηγηθεί τα όρια της ανεκτικής κοινωνίας; Ιδιαίτερα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μήπως τα όρια αυτά μετακινούνται όχι από την ανοχή αλλά από την ανικανότητα; Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην ανικανότητα της κυβέρνησης να έχει τις τεχνικές και τα τεχνικά μέσα να επιβάλει την τάξη. Αλλά και στην ανικανότητά της να πείθει τον μέσο πολίτη, και να έχει μια αστυνομία που να σέβεται τον πολίτη και να γίνεται σεβαστή σ’ αυτόν.

Οι άνθρωποι που πληρώνουμε για να προστατεύουν εμάς και την περιουσία μας δεν έχουν το σεβασμό της κοινωνίας που θα έπρεπε να έχουν. Μόνο στα δικά μου τα χρόνια, για να μην πάμε παραπίσω, είτε ήταν ο χωροφύλακας της μετεμφυλιακής περιόδου είτε ο μπάτσος της χούντας, ο αστυνομικός ήταν το όργανο για πολλές επιλήψιμες ενέργειες της πολιτείας, με αποτέλεσμα να συγκεντρώνεται επάνω του η μήνις που ανήκε ολοκληρωτικά στην πολιτεία. Το ποιοι γίνονται αστυνομικοί, το πώς εκπαιδεύονται, το εύρος της εξουσίας που πιστεύουν ότι έχουν, το πώς αντιμετωπίζουν τον πολίτη, το πώς εκπληρώνουν την αποστολή τους και τις αποστολές τους, όλα αυτά είναι ευθύνη της πολιτείας. Ωστόσο, ο αστυνομικός είναι πρόχειρος, ο αστυνομικός πιστεύουν πολλοί ότι εκπροσωπεί τη χειρότερη μορφή της εξουσίας και επάνω του θα ξεσπάσουν η οργή, η βία, το μένος, η αγανάχτηση. Με έναν τρόπο εντελώς σχιζοφρενικό, γιατί στον ίδιο αστυνομικό θα τρέξουμε για βοήθεια μόλις νιώθουμε ότι απειλείται η ασφάλειά μας. Έτσι εξηγώ συνοπτικά γιατί πιο πάνω είπα, προκλητικά, ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό οι αστυνομικοί είναι θύματα αυτής της κατάστασης. Δεν δικάζω και δεν αθωώνω. Αιτιολογώ, δεν δικαιολογώ.

Ποια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία με στοιχειώδεις ισορροπίες θα επέτρεπε σε κάποιους να βρίζουν τα όργανα της ασφάλειας ή να τους πετούν αντικείμενα; Αν πετάξω εγώ πέτρα σε κάποιον αστυνομικό που περνάει μπροστά από το σπίτι μου, δεν θα με μπουζουριάσει εν ριπή οφθαλμού; Ποια πληθυσμιακή ομάδα αξίζει να τη στολίζουν με τον γενικευτικό χαρακτηρισμό «γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι»; Γιατί κάποιοι πίστεψαν ότι έχουν ασυλία και ατιμωρησία, είτε βρίσκονται στη μια πλευρά είτε στην άλλη; Φταίνε γι’ αυτό οι αστυνομικοί και τα παιδιά; Ή φταίνε οι πολιτικοί και οι γονείς; Θέλουμε να δώσουμε ειλικρινείς απαντήσεις και, στη συνέχεια, λύσεις; Ή μας είναι εύκολο να ξεσπάμε πάνω στους αστυνομικούς και να ξεχνάμε τους πραγματικούς υπεύθυνους;

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε κοινωνία και να μην είμαστε ζούγκλα, πρέπει να αποκαταστήσουμε τις διαταραγμένες ισορροπίες και να ξαναβρούμε τα όρια. Δεν θα κρίνουμε την κοινωνία αρνητικά από έναν αστυνομικό. Αυτός, δυστυχώς, κατάφερε, μέσα σε μια στιγμή, μέσα σε μια του κίνηση, να συμπυκνώσει ό,τι είναι αρνητικό και ανισόρροπο σ’ αυτή την κοινωνία της έντασης, του τσαμπουκά και του εγώ. Αλλά, ξανά δυστυχώς, έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί τα υπόλοιπα από τα οποία θα κρίνουμε αρνητικά την κοινωνία μας. Τόσο που να αναρωτιέσαι μήπως αυτό το περίφημο εγωιστικό γονίδιο μπορεί από τον πολύ εγωισμό να δρα αυτοκαταστροφικά.


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 13, 2008)

[...] υπάρχει ένας κύκλος πολιτικής βίας που χαρακτηρίζει κάθε «ετερόνομη» κοινωνία, όπου δηλαδή τα μέλη της δεν αυτοκαθορίζονται και υπάρχει ανισότητα στην κατανομή της οικονομικής, πολιτικής και στρατιωτικής δύναμης, που αποτελούν τις κύριες μορφές δύναμης. Από τη μια μεριά, υπάρχει η άμεση και έμμεση πολιτική βία που ασκούν οι ελίτ για την διασφάλιση των προνομίων τους και από την άλλη η *αντιβία*. Η έμμεση βία παίρνει κυρίως τη μορφή της συστημικής βίας, δηλαδή της θεσμοποιημένης ασυμμετρίας στην κατανομή δύναμης και συμπτώματά της στο οικονομικό επίπεδο είναι η ανισότητα, η φτώχεια, η ανεργία και γενικότερα η οικονομική ανασφάλεια, και στο πολιτικό επίπεδο η πολιτική αλλοτρίωση, η ιδιώτευση κ.λπ. Αντίστοιχα, η *αντιβία* μπορεί να είναι είτε συλλογική (άμεση δράση, καταλήψεις δημόσιων κτιρίων, βίαιες διαδηλώσεις, λαϊκή τρομοκρατία) είτε ατομική (εγκλήματα κατά της περιουσίας, ατομική τρομοκρατία).

Φυσικά η πολιτική βία σε όλες τις μορφές της δεν αποτελεί νέο φαινόμενο και χαρακτήριζε πάντοτε κάθε μορφή ετερόνομης κοινωνίας. Η ασυμμετρία στην κατανομή της οικονομικής, πολιτικής και στρατιωτικής δύναμης αποτελούσε πάντα τη βασική αιτία για την ανάπτυξη της πολιτικής βίας, τόσο από τη μεριά των καταπιεστών όσο και των καταπιεζόμενων. Θα μπορούσε μάλιστα κανείς να υποθέσει ότι υπάρχει μια άμεση σχέση μεταξύ ανισότητας στην κατανομή της δύναμης και της πολιτικής βίας: όσο μεγαλύτερη η ανισότητα στην κατανομή δύναμης τόσο μεγαλύτερη και η πολιτική βία σε όλες τις μορφές της. Είναι ακόμη γεγονός ότι τόσο η συστημική βία όσο και η *αντιβία* πήραν πολύ μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις τους τελευταίους δύο περίπου αιώνες, από τότε που εγκαταστάθηκε το σύστημα της οικονομίας της αγοράς και το πολιτικό συμπλήρωμά του η αντιπροσωπευτική «δημοκρατία». 

Αναπόφευκτα, αυτή η πελώρια συστημική βία μπορεί να διατηρηθεί μόνο με μια αντίστοιχη αύξηση της κρατικής καταπίεσης. Ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα όταν οι εγγενείς μηχανισμοί που χρησιμοποιούν οι ελίτ για τον έλεγχο των πληθυσμών και για να ωθούν την πλειοψηφία στην ιδιώτευση και την ατομικιστική απάθεια δεν είναι επαρκείς (κουλτούρα καταναλωτισμού, ναρκωτικά, τηλεόραση κ.λπ.). 


[...] Πρώτον, διότι οι ελίτ στον Νότο, ακόμη και σήμερα που έχουν τυπικά υιοθετήσει τα παραφερνάλια της αντιπροσωπευτικής «δημοκρατίας», χρησιμοποιούν ιδιαίτερα καταπιεστικές μεθόδους για την κατάπνιξη της *αντιβίας*, ωθώντας τις κοινωνικές ομάδες που αντιστέκονται στη χρησιμοποίηση τρομοκρατικών μεθόδων. Στην πραγματικότητα, η τρομοκρατία έχει σχεδόν αντικαταστήσει άλλες μορφές συλλογικής *αντιβίας*, όπως το αντάρτικο, που αποτελούσε παλιότερα την κύρια μορφή ένοπλου αντισυστημικού αγώνα στην περιφέρεια. Δεύτερον, διότι όταν η αντιβία στρέφεται κατά του Βορρά (ή εποίκων από τον Βορρά, όπως στην περίπτωση των Σιωνιστών του Ισραήλ), τότε η ασυμμετρία στην κατανομή της δύναμης μεταξύ καταπιεστών και καταπιεσμένων είναι τέτοια, ώστε οι καταπιεζόμενοι δεν έχουν άλλη αποτελεσματική επιλογή από το να καταφύγουν στην τρομοκρατία.

*Συμπερασματικά, όσο η υπερεθνική ελίτ καταφεύγει περισσότερο στη βία για τον έλεγχο των πληθυσμών, όπως δείχνει η ένταση του «πόλεμου» κατά της τρομοκρατίας που έχει εξαπολύσει σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, τόσο θα εντείνεται και η αντιβία, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της τρομοκρατίας. 
*
Τάκης Φωτόπουλος

Ενάντια στην κουλτούρα της εκδίκησης, με τις δικές μας παλινδρομήσεις


----------



## panadeli (Dec 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε κοινωνία και να μην είμαστε ζούγκλα, πρέπει να αποκαταστήσουμε τις διαταραγμένες ισορροπίες και να ξαναβρούμε τα όρια. Δεν θα κρίνουμε την κοινωνία αρνητικά από έναν αστυνομικό. Αυτός, δυστυχώς, κατάφερε, μέσα σε μια στιγμή, μέσα σε μια του κίνηση, να συμπυκνώσει ό,τι είναι αρνητικό και ανισόρροπο σ’ αυτή την κοινωνία της έντασης, του τσαμπουκά και του εγώ. Αλλά, ξανά δυστυχώς, έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί τα υπόλοιπα από τα οποία θα κρίνουμε αρνητικά την κοινωνία μας. Τόσο που να αναρωτιέσαι μήπως αυτό το περίφημο εγωιστικό γονίδιο μπορεί από τον πολύ εγωισμό να δρα αυτοκαταστροφικά.



Προσυπογράφω πλήρως το παραπάνω κείμενο του nickel (όλο το κείμενο, όχι μόνο το μικρό απόσπασμα που παραθέτω) και θέλω να προσθέσω λίγα λόγια σε ό,τι αφορά τη γονιδιακή διάσταση. Ελπίζω να μην σας πολυκουράσω.
Παίρνω αφορμή από την τελευταία πρόταση. Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένας λόγος για τον οποίον ένα γονίδιο να μην είναι αυτοκαταστροφικό. Αυτοκαταστροφικά γονίδια -και κατ' επέκταση αυτοκαταστροφικές συμπεριφορές- μπορούν κάλλιστα να εμφανιστούν σε οποιοδήποτε είδος. Μόνο που θα πληρώσουν και το ανάλογο τίμημα, δηλαδή θα αυτοκαταστραφούν, μαζί με τα άτομα που τα φέρουν.
Αυτό μπορείτε να το σκεφτείτε τόσο σε επίπεδο γονιδίου, π.χ. ένα γονίδιο που προκαλεί μια θανατηφόρα ασθένεια, όσο και σε επίπεδο ατόμου (κάποιος που αποφασίζει να αυτοκτονήσει), κοινωνικής ομάδας (τα μέλη αιρέσεων που αυτοκτονούν όταν περνούν από τα μερη μας κομήτες) ή ολόκληρου του κοινωνικού συνόλου (ο ανθρώπινος πληθυσμός σήμερα αυξάνει με ραγδαίο ρυθμό την ώρα που υποβαθμίζει όλο και περισσότερο το περιβάλλον του, κάτι που, αν διατηρηθεί, θα μας οδηγήσει με μαθηματική βεβαιότητα στη λιμοκτονία).

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με μια αυτοκαταστροφική συμπεριφορά προκύπτει όταν η συμπεριφορά παρέχει βραχυπρόθεσμα οφέλη στα άτομα που την υιοθετούν. Για παράδειγμα, άτομα με αυτοκτονικές τάσεις δεν θα θέσουν ποτέ σε κίνδυνο την επιβίωση του κοινωνικού συνόλου (αρκεί να μην πέσει στα χέρια του μια ατομική βόμβα, λόγου χάρη), γιατί το αυτοκαταστροφικό αποτέλεσμα της συμπεριφοράς εκδηλώνεται άμεσα, κι έτσι η συμπεριφορά δεν προλαβαίνει να εξαπλωθεί στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Αν όμως μια αυτοκαταστροφική συμπεριφορά είναι ωφέλιμη σε βραχυπρόθεσμο επίπεδο, ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να υιοθετηθεί από μεγάλη μερίδα του κοινωνικού συνόλου. Να σας αφηγηθώ ένα μικρό παράδειγμα:

Το νησί του Πάσχα ανακαλύφθηκε από Πολυνήσιους γύρω στον 9ο αιώνα μ.Χ. Καλυπτόταν τότε από ένα πυκνό φοινικόδασος και είχε πλούσια χλωρίδα και πανίδα. Οι πρώτοι άποικοι βρήκαν ιδανικές συνθήκες για να πληθύνουν και να ευημερήσουν. Έκοβαν δέντρα, σκότωναν ζώα, και κατασκεύαζαν εντυπωσιακά αγάλματα. Κάπου τον 12ο-13ο αιώνα, ο πληθυσμός τους είχε φτάσει τις 30.000 άτομα. Τότε όμως η πανίδα είχε πια εξολοθρευτεί και το νησί είχε αποψιλωθεί πλήρως. Ξέσπασαν εκτεταμένες εμφύλιες διαμάχες και τελικά η πείνα οδήγησε τους ιθαγενείς στη μόνη πηγή τροφής που είχε απομείνει στο νησί: τους εαυτούς τους. Όταν το νησί του Πάσχα ανακαλύφθηκε από Ευρωπαίους, τον 17ο αιώνα, ο πληθυσμός του είχε αποδεκατιστεί από την πείνα και τον κανιβαλισμό: είχαν απομείνει γύρω στις 3.000 κάτοικοι, οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων μεταφέρθηκαν στο Μεξικό όπου πουλήθηκαν ως δούλοι. Στο βιβλίο του _Collapse_, ο Jared Diamond αναρωτιέται τι περνούσε από το μυαλό του κατοίκου του νησιού του Πάσχα που έκοψε τον τελευταίο φοίνικα, την ώρα που τον έκοβε. Απαντήσεις υπάρχουν πολλές, αλλά αν θέλουμε να γενικεύσουμε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το βραχυπρόσθεσμο συμφέρον του συγκεκριμένου κατοίκου αναμφίβολα του υπαγόρευε να κόψει τον φοίνικα.

Έρχομαι σε ένα δεύτερο παράδειγμα, ξανά από τον Ντόκινς, και συγχωρήστε με που θα μακρηγορήσω λίγο. Αναφέρεται σε έναν υποθετικό πληθυσμό πουλιών, τα οποία παρασιτούνται από ένα επικίνδυνο τσιμπούρι. Τα πουλιά δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν τα τσιμπούρια που βρίσκονται στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού τους, οπότε πρέπει να επιστρατεύσουν κάποιο άλλο πουλί να το κάνει στη θέση τους. Αργότερα, αν κάποιο τσιμπούρι προσβάλλει τον "φίλο" τους, μπορούν να του ανταποδώσουν τη χάρη...

"Έστω ότι τα άτομα του πληθυσμού διαλέγουν μεταξύ δύο διαθέσιμων στρατηγικών. [...] Δεν μιλάμε για συνειδητές στρατηγικές, αλλά για μη συνειδητά προγράμματα συμπεριφοράς υπαγορευμένα από γονίδια. Ονομάστε τις δύο στρατηγικές Κορόιδο και Απατεώνα. Τα Κορόιδα περιποιούνται αδιακρίτως όποιον έχει ανάγκη περιποίησης. Οι Απατεώνες αποδέχονται τον αλτρουισμό από τα Κορόιδα, αλλά δεν περιποιούνται ποτέ κάποιον άλλον, ούτε καν κάποιον που προηγουμένως τους περιποιήθηκε. [...] Αναθέτουμε αυθαίρετα βαθμούς απολαβών. Δεν έχουν σημασία οι ακριβείς τιμές τους, αρκεί το όφελος από την περιποίηση να υπερβαίνει το κόστος της. Αν η συχνότητα των παρασίτων είναι υψηλή, κάθε μεμονωμένο κορόιδο σ’ έναν πληθυσμό κορόιδων μπορεί να υπολογίζει ότι θα δέχεται περιποίηση περίπου όσο συχνά την προσφέρει. Οι μέσες απολαβές για ένα κορόιδο μεταξύ κορόιδων είναι επομένως θετικές. Στην πραγματικότητα όλοι τα πηγαίνουν αρκετά καλά, οπότε η λέξη κορόιδο φαίνεται μάλλον ακατάλληλη. Υποθέστε όμως τώρα ότι ένας απατεώνας εισέρχεται στον πληθυσμό. Όντας ο μοναδικός απατεώνας, μπορεί να υπολογίζει ότι θα δεχθεί περιποίηση από τους πάντες, όμως δεν πληρώνει τίποτα ως ανταπόδοση. Οι μέσες απολαβές του είναι υψηλότερες από τις μέσες απολαβές ενός κορόιδου. Τα γονίδια του απατεώνα θα αρχίσουν επομένως να διαδίδονται στον πληθυσμό, και τα γονίδια του κορόιδου σύντομα θα οδηγηθούν στην εξαφάνιση. Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι, όποια κι αν είναι η αναλογία μέσα στον πληθυσμό, οι απατεώνες πάντοτε τα πηγαίνουν καλύτερα από τα κορόιδα. Θεωρήστε, για παράδειγμα, την περίπτωση κατά την οποία ο πληθυσμός αποτελείται από 50 τοις εκατό κορόιδα και 50 τοις εκατό απατεώνες. Οι μέσες απολαβές τόσο για τα κορόιδα όσο και για τους απατεώνες θα είναι χαμηλότερες σε σχέση με τις απολαβές οποιουδήποτε ατόμου σ’ έναν πληθυσμό 100 τοις εκατό κορόιδων. Και πάλι, όμως, οι απατεώνες θα τα πηγαίνουν καλύτερα απ' ό,τι τα κορόιδα διότι λαμβάνουν όλα τα οφέλη –όποια κι αν είναι αυτά– και δεν πληρώνουν τίποτα. Όταν το ποσοστό των απατεώνων φτάσει το 90 τοις εκατό, οι μέσες απολαβές για όλα τα άτομα θα είναι πολύ χαμηλές: πολλά άτομα και των δύο κατηγοριών ίσως να πεθαίνουν πια από μολύνσεις που μεταφέρονται από τα τσιμπούρια. Και πάλι όμως οι απατεώνες θα τα πηγαίνουν καλύτερα από τα κορόιδα. Ακόμη κι αν ολόκληρος ο πληθυσμός κλίνει προς την εξαφάνιση, δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ στιγμή κατά την οποία τα κορόιδα να τα πηγαίνουν καλύτερα από τους απατεώνες. Επομένως, όσο εξετάζουμε μόνο τις δύο αυτές στρατηγικές, τίποτε δεν μπορεί να αναχαιτίσει την εξαφάνιση των κορόιδων και, πιθανότατα, την εξαφάνιση ολόκληρου του πληθυσμού."

Στη συνέχεια ο Ντόκινς εξετάζει τη περίπτωση μιας τρίτης στρατηγικής, του Μνησίκακου, ο οποίος περιποιείται τα τυχαία άτομα που συναντά, όμως αν κάποιος τον εξαπατήσει, τότε θυμάται το περιστατικό και αρνείται να τον περιποιηθεί στο μέλλον. Αν στον πληθυσμό υπάρχει ικανός αριθμός μνησίκακων, αυτοί μπορούν να επικρατήσουν και ο πληθυσμός να οδηγηθεί σε μια εξελικτικά σταθερή κατάσταση. [Η ίδια πάνω-κάτω συλλογιστική έχει εκφραστεί και στο πλαίσιο της θεωρίας παιγνίων, από τον Robert Axelrod: στο λεγόμενο "δίλημμα του φυλακισμένου", πιο επιτυχημένη στρατηγική αποδεικνύεται η στρατηγική "μία σου και μία μου", που στην ουσία είναι το ανάλογο του Μνησίκακου.]

Τι θέλω να πω με όλα αυτά; Ότι όταν συμπεριφορές που στρέφονται κατά του κοινωνικού συνόλου γίνονται ανεκτές από το κοινωνικό σύνολο, τότε το κοινωνικό σύνολο στην ουσία συμπεριφέρεται σαν κορόιδο. Σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον, οι απατεώνες (ο εφοριακός που χρηματίζεται, ο δάσκαλος που αδιαφορεί για τους μαθητές του, ο βιομήχανος που ρυπαίνει το περιβάλλον, ο κουκουλοφόρος που καίει το μαγαζάκι της γωνίας, κλπ κλπ κλπ) θα διαδοθούν σαν πυρκαγιά. Αυτό πιστεύω ότι μέσες άκρες συμβαίνει στη χώρα μας, όπου οι απατεώνες εξαπλώνονται ραγδαία. Αυτό που μας λείπει είναι οι μνησίκακοι. Ποιοι θα μπορούσαν να είναι αυτοί; Πάνω-κάτω όσοι τηρούν τους νόμους και φροντίζουν για την εφαρμογή τους. Αν όμως η νομιμότητα πάει περίπατο και εμείς το ανεχόμαστε αυτό, τότε είμαστε είτε κορόιδα είτε απατεώνες, που οδεύουμε χέρι-χέρι προς την αναπόφευκτη αυτοκαταστροφή μας.


----------



## anef (Dec 13, 2008)

Παρόλο που είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα, και παρόλο που συμφωνώ με κάποια πράγματα που λέει ακόμα πιο πάνω ο Νίκελ, στο γενικό πλαίσιο για τη βία θα συμφωνήσω μάλλον με τον Ζέφυρο και το παράθεμα από τον Φωτόπουλο και θα σταθώ σε ένα σημείο.

Για μένα δεν έχει νόημα να αναζητούμε απαντήσεις σε ένα λάθος ερώτημα. Και το λάθος ερώτημα είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν η βία (ή ο ρατσισμός, ο εγωισμός, η απληστία, η ανισότητα ή από την άλλη ο αλτρουισμός, η αλληλεγγύη κλπ.) είναι στη φύση ή δεν είναι στη φύση του ανθρώπου. Πρώτ’ απ’ όλα αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχουμε μια έννοια, π.χ. τη βία, που είναι κάτι σαν πράγμα και φυσικό φαινόμενο και μπορούμε να το ξεχωρίσουμε και μετά να το βάλουμε στο εργαστήριο και να το μελετήσουμε όπως μελετάμε τον καρκίνο. Η βία δεν ορίζεται από όλους με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Επειδή παραπάνω μιλήσαμε για φόνους, ο φόνος που γίνεται σε κατάσταση άμυνας δεν θεωρείται στην ουσία βία από την κοινωνία μας και δεν τιμωρείται όπως κάθε άλλος φόνος. Κάποιοι επίσης θεωρούν βία την οικονομική εκμετάλλευση, κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Ποια βία λοιπόν θα πάρουμε ακριβώς για να την αναλύσουμε στο εργαστήριό μας; Και αν η «βία» είναι στη φύση του ανθρώπου τότε και η βία της εκμετάλλευσης από τα αφεντικά είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο, άρα και η δουλεία που υπήρχε κάποτε ήταν φυσικό φαινόμενο και άρα δεν έχει νόημα και να διαμαρτυρόμαστε για οτιδήποτε, αφού βία θα υπάρχει πάντα. Το τέλειο άλλοθι. 

Τα σωστά ερωτήματα νομίζω πως έχουν να κάνουν με το τι θέλουμε (σαν άτομα, κοινωνίες, ομάδες, κοινωνικές τάξεις κλπ.). Θέλουμε την ανισότητα, την άνιση κατανομή εξουσίας, θέλουμε τη βία, ή θέλουμε την ισότητα, τη δικαιοσύνη, την αλληλεγγύη και πώς τα εννοούμε όλα αυτά, και πώς θέλουμε να τα εφαρμόσουμε, και τι κάνουμε για να τα εφαρμόσουμε; Και πολλά άλλα, υποθέτω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 13, 2008)

@panadeli
Ανάμεσα στα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα που γράφεις, σχετικά μόνο για τις κριτικές στον Ντόκινς: Είναι σαφώς βασιμότερη η κριτική που αφορά τη βιολογική τεκμηρίωση του φιλελευθερισμού, *μέσω* της θεωρίας του εγωιστικού γονιδίου, καθόσον μάλιστα η εξίσου γενετική πραγματικότητα της δυνατότητας των οργανισμών να αλλάζουν το περιβάλλον τους στο μικρόκοσμο, αντί να προσαρμόζονται σ' αυτό, αποσιωπάται, γιατί μπορεί να σημαίνει αντίστοιχη "τεκμηρίωση" των μορφών κοινωνικής οργάνωσης στη βάση της αλληλεγγύης.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 13, 2008)

Για όσους έχουν τη διάθεση να διαβάσουν κάτι παραπάνω από ένα δισέλιδο άρθρο περί βίας, φιλελεύθερης δημοκρατίας κ.λπ.:

http://www.tnr.com/story_print.html?id=097a31f3-c440-4b10-8894-14197d7a6eef


----------



## panadeli (Dec 13, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Είναι σαφώς βασιμότερη η κριτική που αφορά τη βιολογική τεκμηρίωση του φιλελευθερισμού, *μέσω* της θεωρίας του εγωιστικού γονιδίου



Η κριτική αυτή απέναντι στην κοινωνιοβιολογία είναι παλιά, αλλά έχει πολιτική και όχι επιστημονική διάσταση. Ο John Maynard Smith, είχε κάποτε απαντήσει: "Δηλαδή τι έπρεπε να κάνουμε; Να μαγειρέψουμε τις εξισώσεις;". (Αντίστοιχα, ο Ντόκινς στο _Εγωιστικό γονίδιο _το λέει λίγο διαφορετικά: "Δυστυχώς, όσο κι αν αποδοκιμάζουμε κάτι που δεν μας αρέσει, αυτό δεν το κάνει να μην είναι αληθινό"). Θα μπορούσα αντίστοιχα να προσθέσω ότι και οι Ναζί είχαν υιοθετήσει κάποιες δαρβινικές ιδέες, πάνω στις οποίες στήριξαν τις ευγονικές θεωρίες τους, αλλά πάει πολύ να κατηγορήσουμε τον Δαρβίνο ότι υπόθαλψε τον ναζισμό ή να αμφισβητήσουμε την δαρβινική θεωρία επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκε (κακοποιήθηκε μάλλον) από τους Ναζί.

Το γονίδιο είναι μια οντότητα εξ ορισμού εγωιστική, διότι αυτό που την "ενδιαφέρει" είναι να αντιγράφει τον εαυτό της. Αυτό είναι μια βιολογική πραγματικότητα που δεν σχετίζεται καθόλου ούτε με τον μαρξισμό ούτε με τον φιλελευθερισμό. Ούτως ή άλλως, οι ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες δεν χτίζονται από γονίδια, αλλά από ανθρώπους. Η συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων επηρεάζεται μεν από τα γονίδιά τους, επηρεάζεται όμως και από πολλούς άλλους παράγοντες, κάτι που κάνει τις σχέσεις αιτιότητας πολύ δυσδιάκριτες. Πρέπει όμως να γνωρίζουμε ποια είναι τα βιολογικά θεμέλια της συμπεριφοράς μας, γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση είναι πιθανό να οδηγηθούμε σε άτοπα ή ουτοπικά συμπεράσματα. Για παράδειγμα, δεν μπορούμε επ ουδενί να θεωρήσουμε ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι εγγενώς ανιδιοτελείς. Αν στηρίξουμε μια κοινωνική θεωρία σε μια τέτοια παραδοχή, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα αποτύχει οικτρά. 

Για το δεύτερο σκέλος της πρότασής σου ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς. Αν θέλεις να το διευκρινίσεις λίγο, ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε (αν και νομίζω ότι αυτή η συζήτηση ανήκει πια σε διαφορετικό νήμα).


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2008)

panadeli said:


> _Δεν συνηγορώ υπέρ μιας ηθικής βασισμένης στην εξέλιξη. [...] Μια ανθρώπινη κοινωνία βασισμένη μονάχα πάνω στο γονιδιακό νόμο του καθολικού άσπλαχνου εγωισμού θα ήταν μια πολύ απεχθής κοινωνία για να ζήσει κανείς σ’ αυτήν. Δυστυχώς όμως, όσο κι αν καταδικάζουμε κάτι που δεν μας αρέσει, δεν το κάνουμε να μην είναι αληθινό. Το βιβλίο αυτό στοχεύει κυρίως στο να κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον· εάν όμως θέλετε να βγάλετε κάποιο ηθικό δίδαγμα, τότε δείτε το σαν μια προειδοποίηση. Σας προειδοποιώ ότι αν θέλετε, όπως εγώ, να χτίσετε μια ανθρώπινη κοινωνία στην οποία τα άτομα να συνεργάζονται με γενναιοδωρία και ανιδιοτέλεια για το κοινό καλό, να μην περιμένετε ιδιαίτερη βοήθεια από τη βιολογική μας φύση. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να _ διδάξουμε _ τη γενναιοδωρία και τον αλτρουισμό, διότι γεννιόμαστε εγωιστές. Ας κατανοήσουμε σε τι στοχεύουν τα εγωιστικά μας γονίδια, ώστε να έχουμε τουλάχιστον την ευκαιρία να αναστατώσουμε τα σχέδιά τους, κάτι που κανένα άλλο είδος δεν διανοήθηκε ποτέ να κάνει._



Πολύ ωραίο και ενδιαφέρον απόσπασμα.



nickel said:


> Τόσο που να αναρωτιέσαι μήπως αυτό το περίφημο εγωιστικό γονίδιο μπορεί από τον πολύ εγωισμό να δρα αυτοκαταστροφικά.



Παρένθεση: κάπως έτσι ορίζουν ορισμένοι μεταφυσικοί το κακό: δεδομένου ότι δεν έχει από μόνο του ζωή, αλλά υπάρχει παρασιτικά, όταν αφεθεί να κάνει τον κύκλο του, φτάνει από μόνο του στο τέλος του. 

Θυμάμαι κάτι ανάλογο είχα ακούσει και για τους ιούς τύπου Ebola κλπ που σκοτώνουν τον ξενιστή τους πολύ γρήγορα.


----------



## jglenis (Dec 22, 2008)

Σημείωμα του ψυχίατρου Κλεάνθη Γρίβα σχετικά με την αστυνομική βία:

*Αστυνομική κτηνωδία - ο μετασχηματισμός της εγκληματικότητας σε μηχανισμό εξουσίας*

**Αυτό το σημείωμα για την αστυνομική βία, αφορά κατ’ αποκλειστικότητα εκείνες τις (ένστολες και μη) ψυχοπαθητικές «προσωπικότητες» που είναι επιρρεπείς στην άσκηση της βίας και αφιερώνεται στους -πάντοτε άνευ διακριτικών- θρασύδειλους (ένστολους και μη) «κυνηγούς κεφαλών» οι οποίοι είθισται να αυθαιρετούν απεριόριστα και εκ του ασφαλούς, εξαιτίας της κάλυψης ή της ανοχής των υπηρεσιακών και πολιτικών τους προϊσταμένων.**

Η βία και η αυθαιρεσία είναι, σ' ένα βαθμό, συνυφασμένες με τη λειτουργία της αστυνομίας σε όλες τις κοινωνίες. Αλλά μόνο στις απολίτιστες κοινωνίες (που κανοναρχούνται από ένα κράτος-πορνείο το οποίο φιλοδοξεί να επαναμεταβληθεί σε κράτος-σφαγείο), η βία και η αυθαιρεσία μπορεί να αποτελούν προβαλλόμενο πρότυπο, θεσμικά επικυρωμένο στοιχείο, εξουσιαστικά καλυπτόμενη και υπηρεσιακά δικαιωμένη συμπεριφορά ενός ειδικού τμήματος των δυνάμεων της «τάξης». 

Η βία αποτελεί εγγενές δομικό στοιχείο της αστυνομίας ως κατασταλτικού θεσμού. Και εξαιτίας αυτού, είναι φυσικό να εμφιλοχωρούν σ’ αυτή αρκετές διεστραμμένες ψυχοπαθητικές προσωπικότητες, οι οποίες μπορούν να επιδίδονται ατιμώρητα σε ατομικές και συλλογικές ασκήσεις νεκροφιλίας και θανατολατρείας (έχοντας, πάντοτε, την κάλυψη της «προϊσταμένης αρχής», υπηρεσιακής και πολιτικής, και των συναδέλφων τους).

Αυτές οι ψυχιατρικές περιπτώσεις (οι οποίες διαφεύγουν την ψυχιατρική θεραπεία, επειδή έχουν τη δυνατότητα να εκτονώνουν την κακοήθη επιθετικότητάς τους εναντίων ανυπεράσπιστων πολιτών, εκ του ασφαλούς, υποδυόμενοι τους αστυνομικούς), ανταποκρίνονται σε ένα νέο σωματικό, χαρακτηριοδομικό και συμπεριφορικό τύπο στο εν εξελίξει οργουελιανό «1984»:

• Ένα εξουσιαστικά μεταλλαγμένο ζόμπι, που η ύπαρξή του εξαντλείται στα χέρια, τα πόδια, το περίστροφο, το κλομπ, κάποια γεννητικά όργανα (ανύπαρκτης ή αμφίβολης λειτουργικότητας) και έναν απλαστικό εγκέφαλο (ο οποίος διευκολύνει αφάνταστα την επιτέλεση του θεάρεστου λειτουργήματος του βασανιστή).

• Μια διεστραμμένη ψυχοπαθητική προσωπικότητα, ένα φρανκενσταϊνικό μείγμα Παπαχρόνη, Ντάλτον, Νταβέλη και κουτσαβάκη, που προγραμματίζεται εξουσιαστικά για να εκδηλώνει μια ανεξέλεγκτη καταστρεπτική επιθετικότητα και να δηλώνει ξεδιάντροπα με χίλιους τρόπους ότι (αυτό, το διανοητικά υπολειπόμενο ζόμπι) είναι το ευνοούμενο εκτελεστικό όργανο της εξουσίας και έχει εξοπλιστεί με το αποκλειστικό δικαίωμα «να γαμάει και να δέρνει», και αντιστρόφως.

• Ένα αποκρουστικό ανθρωποειδές (που η εμφάνισή του και μόνο, θίγει την αισθητική και προσβάλλει την αξιοπρέπεια κάθε πολιτισμένου ανθρώπου), το οποίο, με την αλαζονεία, τις κουτσαβάκικες κινήσεις, το ηλίθιο βλέμμα και τον πρωτόγονο λόγο του, εκτοξεύει εναντίον της κοινωνίας την αφόρητη χυδαιότητα, το απύθμενο κενό, την τρομακτική βαρβαρότητα και το καταχθόνιο ψυχοδιανοητικό του σύμπαν.

Συνεπώς, όσοι ένστολοι και μη επιδίδονται στο «ευγενές άθλημα» της κακοποίησης ή της δολοφονίας ανυπεράσπιστων πολιτών ή κρατούμενων, δεν είναι παρά θρασύδειλα ανθρωποειδή τα οποία χαρακτηρίζονται από ένα πελώριο έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς, πολιτισμού, μόρφωσης, καλλιέργειας και ευαισθησίας, διακατέχονται από ένα αβυσσαλέο μίσος για οτιδήποτε ξεφεύγει από το στενό τους ορίζοντα, και –με την ύπαρξή τους- κάνουν να διαγράφεται σκοτεινό το μέλλον της κοινωνίας.

Κουκουλοφόρα κτηνωδία

Όταν η αποκρουστικότητα των ενεργειών εκείνων που συγκροτούν τα (άτυπα) Ειδικά Τάγματα Κτηνωδίας, υπερβαίνει ή πρόκειται να υπερβεί τα όρια ανοχής της κοινωνίας, οι φυσικοί αυτουργοί της κτηνωδίας φροντίζουν να καλύψουν τα «πρόσωπά» τους με κουκούλες (με πλήρη κάλυψη των πολιτικών και διοικητικών προϊσταμένων τους). Πράγμα που αφενός καλύπτει την ανωνυμία τους και αφετέρου αποκαλύπτει το επαίσχυντο της δραστηριότητάς τους (την οποία οι ίδιοι επιθυμούν διακαώς ως τοξικομανείς της βίας για όσο μπορεί να επιτελείται εν κρυπτώ και της οποίας την αποκάλυψη φοβούνται αενάως εξαιτίας της απαξίας που εμπεριέχει.

Η χρήση της κουκούλας παραπέμπει συνειρμικά -πάντοτε- στον υπόκοσμο (ληστές τραπεζών, τρένων, κ.α.) και στους συνεργάτες των εκάστοτε κατακτητών μιας χώρας (Ελλάδα, Αλγερία, κ.λ.π.).

Συνεπώς, η υιοθέτηση από την αστυνομία της κουκούλας (δηλαδή, η οικειοποίηση ενός συμβόλου που ήταν πάντοτε σήμα κατατεθέν της εγκληματικότητας από την αστυνομία), σημειολογικά υποδηλώνει ότι η αστυνομία εγκληματοποιείται.

Παραφράζοντας ελαφρά τον Μισέλ Φουκό, μπορεί κανείς να διαπιστώσει ότι:

«Η σχεδόν μυθική σπουδαιότητα που αποκτάει ο κουκουλοφόρος αστυνομικός οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι η εγκληματικότητα, στο πρόσωπο του πάνοπλου μπάτσου που καλύπτει το πρόσωπό του με μια κουκούλα, απέκτησε φανερά τη διφορούμενη κατάσταση του αντικειμένου και του οργάνου ενός αστυνομικού συστήματος που την καταπολεμά και ταυτόχρονα συνεργάζεται μαζί της.

Ο κουκουλοφόρος αστυνομικός σημειώνει τη στιγμή που η εγκληματικότητα, διαχωρισμένη από τις άλλες παρανομίες, εντάσσεται στην εξουσία και αντιστρέφεται. Είναι η εποχή όπου πραγματοποιείται η άμεση θεσμική διασύνδεση της αστυνομίας και της εγκληματικότητας.

Συγκλονιστική στιγμή όπου η εγκληματικότητα μετατρέπεται σε μηχανισμό της εξουσίας... Τέλος με τη σαιξπηρική εποχή, όπου η εξουσία ταυτίζεται με τη φρίκη σε ένα και το αυτό πρόσωπο. Θ' αρχίσει σε λίγο το καθημερινό μελόδραμα της αστυνομικής ισχύος και της συνενοχής του εγκλήματος με την εξουσία». (Μισέλ Φουκό, Επιτήρηση και Τιμωρία, σ. 372).

Οι κουκουλοφόροι αστυνομικοί που υιοθετούν τις ενδυματολογικές «προτιμήσεις» των εγκληματιών δήθεν αντιπάλων τους, με την αποκρουστική βιαιότητα της συμπεριφοράς τους, πλήττουν καίρια την ανθρωπιά, τις δημοκρατικές ευαισθησίες, την ηθική και την αισθητική μας, και αποκαλύπτουν σ’ ολόκληρη την κοινωνία το καταχθόνιο ψυχοδιανοητικό τους σύμπαν, την προφανή χυδαιότητα και την απύθμενη βαρβαρότητα της ύπαρξής τους, με μια πρωτοφανή επίδειξη του θρασύδειλου «τσαμπουκά» τους που καλύπτεται από τους διαχειριστές της εξουσίας.

Η φιλμογράφηση της κτηνωδίας

Ενίοτε, η βαρβαρότητα αυτή τυχαίνει να φιλμογραφείται με αποτέλεσμα να προβάλλεται δημόσια η ανατριχιαστική κακοποίηση πολιτών από ανώμαλους κουκουλοφόρους και να εισβάλλει στα σπίτια μας μια ομάδα ανθρωπόμορφων τεράτων που υποδύονται τους αστυνομικούς, οι οποίοι (καλυπτόμενοι πίσω από την ανυπαρξία οποιουδήποτε διακριτικού που θα μπορούσε να φανερώσει την ταυτότητά τους) πρωταγωνιστούν σ’ ένα έργο με τίτλο «η αποθέωση της αστυνομικής βαρβαρότητας», που προβάλλεται όλο και πιο συχνά.

Κάθε φορά που τα τηλεοπτικά δελτία ειδήσεων προβάλλουν τα άτυπα Ειδικά Τάγματα Κτηνωδίας επί το έργο, μια ομάδα ανθρωποειδών που χαρακτηρίζονται από ένα πελώριο έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς, πολιτισμού, μόρφωσης, καλλιέργειας, και ευαισθησίας και διακατέχονται από ένα αβυσσαλέο μίσος για οτιδήποτε ξεφεύγει από τον σωληνοειδή διανοητικό τους ορίζοντα, μπορούν να φτύνουν και να ποδοπατούν ατιμώρητα τις κατακτήσεις του πολιτισμού και να σκιαγραφούν το μέλλον του αστυνομικο-εγκληματικού Μεσαίωνα που επιφυλάσσουν στην κοινωνία οι διαχειριστές της εξουσίας.

Πεδίο σύγκρουσης και, συγχρόνως, αντικείμενο νομής από τους εκάστοτε διαχειριστές της εξουσίας, το κράτος στη χώρα των Γραικών και των Γραικύλων, θεωρείται όχι σαν ένας θεσμός συνέχειας που η λειτουργία του διέπεται από κάποιους γενικά αποδεκτούς και σχετικά σταθερούς κανόνες (όπως συμβαίνει στις σύγχρονες φιλελεύθερες-ολιγαρχικές κοινωνίες) αλλά ως αποκλειστικό φέουδο των εκάστοτε διαχειριστών του.

Σε κάθε κρατικό μόρφωμα, η αστυνομία αποτελεί έναν εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο «μακρύ βραχίονα» της εξουσίας, απέναντι στον οποίο οι επαγγελματίες πολιτικοί κρατούν μια αμφιθυμική στάση: Ως αντιπολίτευση προσπαθούν να περιορίσουν τις δραστηριότητές της στα πλαίσια του νόμου, ενώ ως κυβέρνηση διακηρύσσουν την ανάγκη της υπέρβασης αυτών των ορίων στο όνομα της προστασίας της κοινωνίας από κάποιο, συνήθως φανταστικό ή κατασκευασμένο, κίνδυνο.

«Το κράτος είναι οι αστυνομικοί» (μου), (δηλαδή Εγώ), αποφαίνονται οι εκάστοτε διαχειριστές της εξουσίας, αποδεικνύοντας ότι η διαχείριση της εξουσίας ήταν και παραμένει υπόθεση του μίστερ Χάϊντ και όχι του δόκτορα Τζέκιλ.

Μ’ άλλα λόγια, η εξουσία βρίσκεται συγχρόνως στην άκρη του πιστολιού και στον πυρήνα της σχιζοφρένειας. Συνεπώς, η κατοχή του πιστολιού και η εξουσιοφρένεια, είναι αναγκαίες ιδιότητες εκείνων που διεκδικούν και διαχειρίζονται την εξουσία, ασχημονώντας ατιμώρητα σε βάρος όλων μας. 

Η αμέλεια ή η αδυναμία κάθε κοινωνίας να επιβάλλει όρια στη φρίκη που συνεπάγεται κάθε αυθαίρετη άσκηση της εξουσίας, την καταδικάζει να ζήσει τη φρίκη χωρίς όρια του οργουελιανού «1984» που, δυστυχώς, δικαιώνεται ασταμάτητα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 22, 2008)

> ... αρκετές διεστραμμένες ψυχοπαθητικές προσωπικότητες, οι οποίες μπορούν να επιδίδονται ατιμώρητα σε ατομικές και συλλογικές ασκήσεις νεκροφιλίας και θανατολατρείας ... Ένα εξουσιαστικά μεταλλαγμένο ζόμπι, που η ύπαρξή του εξαντλείται στα χέρια, τα πόδια, το περίστροφο, το κλομπ, κάποια γεννητικά όργανα (ανύπαρκτης ή αμφίβολης λειτουργικότητας) και έναν απλαστικό εγκέφαλο ... Μια διεστραμμένη ψυχοπαθητική προσωπικότητα, ένα φρανκενσταϊνικό μείγμα Παπαχρόνη, Ντάλτον, Νταβέλη και κουτσαβάκη, που προγραμματίζεται εξουσιαστικά για να εκδηλώνει μια ανεξέλεγκτη καταστρεπτική επιθετικότητα ... αυτό, το διανοητικά υπολειπόμενο ζόμπι .. Ένα αποκρουστικό ανθρωποειδές (που η εμφάνισή του και μόνο, θίγει την αισθητική και προσβάλλει την αξιοπρέπεια κάθε πολιτισμένου ανθρώπου), το οποίο, με την αλαζονεία, τις κουτσαβάκικες κινήσεις, το ηλίθιο βλέμμα και τον πρωτόγονο λόγο του, εκτοξεύει εναντίον της κοινωνίας την αφόρητη χυδαιότητα, το απύθμενο κενό, την τρομακτική βαρβαρότητα και το καταχθόνιο ψυχοδιανοητικό του σύμπαν .. θρασύδειλα ανθρωποειδή τα οποία χαρακτηρίζονται από ένα πελώριο έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς, πολιτισμού, μόρφωσης, καλλιέργειας και ευαισθησίας, διακατέχονται από ένα αβυσσαλέο μίσος για οτιδήποτε ξεφεύγει από το στενό τους ορίζοντα, και –με την ύπαρξή τους- κάνουν να διαγράφεται σκοτεινό το μέλλον της κοινωνίας .. τοξικομανείς της βίας. (...)
> Οι κουκουλοφόροι αστυνομικοί που υιοθετούν τις ενδυματολογικές «προτιμήσεις» των εγκληματιών δήθεν αντιπάλων τους, με την αποκρουστική βιαιότητα της συμπεριφοράς τους, πλήττουν καίρια την ανθρωπιά, τις δημοκρατικές ευαισθησίες, την ηθική και την αισθητική μας, και αποκαλύπτουν σ’ ολόκληρη την κοινωνία το καταχθόνιο ψυχοδιανοητικό τους σύμπαν, την προφανή χυδαιότητα και την απύθμενη βαρβαρότητα της ύπαρξής τους, με μια πρωτοφανή επίδειξη του θρασύδειλου «τσαμπουκά» τους που καλύπτεται από τους διαχειριστές της εξουσίας ... Η φιλμογράφηση της κτηνωδίας ... Ενίοτε, η βαρβαρότητα αυτή τυχαίνει να φιλμογραφείται με αποτέλεσμα να προβάλλεται δημόσια η ανατριχιαστική κακοποίηση πολιτών από ανώμαλους κουκουλοφόρους και να εισβάλλει στα σπίτια μας μια ομάδα ανθρωπόμορφων τεράτων τα άτυπα Ειδικά Τάγματα Κτηνωδίας επί το έργο, μια ομάδα ανθρωποειδών που χαρακτηρίζονται από ένα πελώριο έλλειμμα ανθρωπιάς, πολιτισμού, μόρφωσης, καλλιέργειας, και ευαισθησίας και διακατέχονται από ένα αβυσσαλέο μίσος για οτιδήποτε ξεφεύγει από τον σωληνοειδή διανοητικό τους ορίζοντα,



 Μόνο από τη γλωσσική πλευρά: Αν δεν ήξερε κανείς τον γνώριμο βερμπαλισμό του Γρίβα και της γενιάς του, θα αναρωτιόταν για την ψυχολογική κατάσταση του ψυχιάτρου-συγγραφέα. :)


----------



## jglenis (Dec 22, 2008)

Μου δίνετε την ευκαιρία να σχολιάσω (και) μια άλλη συζήτηση: αν με ρωτούσατε οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή τι συνειρμούς μού δημιουργεί η λέξη «βερμπαλισμός» θα σας απαντούσα «Πάντειο» και στη συνέχεια θα σας ανέφερα ενδεικτικά κάποιους ανθρώπους τόσο από τους ισοβίτες τής σχολής όσο και από τους απλούς καθηγητές. Ένας από αυτούς θα ήταν και ο κ. Γιανναράς, στα γραπτά τού οποίου έχω διαπιστώσει ένα κομπλεξικό συνονθύλευμα ασυνάρτητων, εφετζίδικων εκφράσεων που προσπαθούν μάταια να περικυκλώσουν το αυτονόητο. Ίσως γιατί εκείνη την εποχή που διαπίστωνα αυτά, έτυχε να διαβάζω Bertrand Russell, οπότε οι συγκρίσεις σε ό,τι αφορούσε την καθαρότητα τής σκέψης και της διατύπωσης αδικούσαν βάναυσα τον Έλληνα καθηγητή. 
Όπως και να ‘χει, εγώ θα θεωρούσα βερμπαλισμό εκφράσεις όπως «η ιδεαλιστική δικαίωση της διαλεκτικής υπέρβασης» και άλλες τέτοιες αντίστοιχες – και όχι πάντως τα όσα αναφέρει ο συγκεκριμένος ψυχίατρος. Ενδεχομένως, η διαφορετική προσέγγιση περί βερμπαλισμού να οφείλεται και στο ότι διαφωνείτε με κάποια από - ή με όλα - όσα γράφει στο σημείωμά του, ενώ εγώ συμφωνώ. 
Αυτά, με όλο το σεβασμό και χωρίς καμία διάθεση προσωπικής αντιπαράθεσης.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 22, 2008)

jglenis said:


> Ενδεχομένως, η διαφορετική προσέγγιση περί βερμπαλισμού να οφείλεται και στο ότι διαφωνείτε με κάποια από - ή με όλα - όσα γράφει



Ελπίζω πως όχι. Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να χαίρομαι συγγραφείς, με τους οποίους διαφωνώ, και να με ταλαιπωρούν εκνευριστικά άλλοι που με εκφράζουν. Σίγουρα συμφωνώ στους «συνειρμούς» σου για την πρώτη αντίληψη περί βερμπαλισμού που λες, στη σκοτεινή και απροσδιόριστη διατύπωση που εχθρεύεται τη διαύγεια και τη σαφήνεια για να μην μπορεί να ελεγχθεί το περιεχόμενό της. Και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η «γλώσσα» του Ράσσελ είναι ...η Λογική. Όσο ξεφεύγει κανείς σε ανορθολογικές προσεγγίσεις, η σκέψη φαίνεται να αποδιοργανώνει και τη γλώσσα – παρά το αντίστροφο. Για τον Γιανναρά ειδικότερα, δεν ξέρω πόσο ευθύνεται ο Χάιντεγκερ ή η πατρολογία, αλλά είναι μια τέτοια έκφραση βερμπαλισμού, αν και σε πολύ προσεγμένη μορφή. 
Δεν μπορώ όμως να μη θεωρώ βερμπαλισμό επίσης την ακατάσχετη και επαναλαμβανόμενη φλυαρία που ξέρουμε από τους παλιάς κοπής πολιτικούς φοιτητοπατέρες μέχρι τις απεραντολογίες των επαναστατικών αναλύσεων της Μεταπολίτευσης στην Αριστερά. Ο Γρίβας δεν έχει κατορθώσει γενικά να αποτινάξει αυτές τις επιδράσεις. Και στο προκείμενο, τώρα, γι’ αυτό σταχυολόγησα όλες αυτές τις φράσεις του που δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο από το να λένε με κουραστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς ότι έχουμε ψυχοπαθητικές προσωπικότητες, πνευματικά ωμές, εκπαιδευμένες στη βία, από την οποία αντλούν λόγο ύπαρξης. ΟΚ, το καταλάβαμε. Αλλά εδώ θα έπρεπε να συγκρατήσει το γνώριμο φραστικό πληθωρισμό του για πολύ συγκεκριμένο λόγο: Είναι και γράφει ως ψυχίατρος,οπότε δεν δικαιολογείται να εξουθενώνει με τέτοιο καταιγιστικό υβρεολόγιο ανθρώπους πρωτίστως ψυχικά άρρωστους σαν να βρίσκεται σε προσωπική κρίση αποστροφής και αηδίας. Αρκεί η καταγγελία του.


----------



## jglenis (Dec 23, 2008)

> Δεν μπορώ όμως να μη θεωρώ βερμπαλισμό επίσης την ακατάσχετη και επαναλαμβανόμενη φλυαρία [...]



Δέχομαι το επιχείρημα σας περί επαναλαμβανόμενης – ακόμη και ακατάσχετης - φλυαρίας του συγγραφέα, εφόσον κάνουμε την παραδοχή ότι γράφει υπό την ιδιότητα (μόνο) του ψυχίατρου. Έχω όμως δυο επισημάνσεις: πρώτον, ότι ο βερμπαλισμός είναι κάτι παραπάνω από μια τάση αδολεσχίας - είναι επιτηδευμένο στυλ με ελάχιστο ή καθόλου περιεχόμενο. Εδώ υπήρχε συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο μαζί με μια ειλικρινή γλαφυρότητα λόγω συναισθηματικής, φαντάζομαι, φόρτισης – δεν υπήρχαν όμως λαβυρινθώδεις εξεζητημένοι βερμπαλισμοί. Η δεύτερη επισήμανση αφορά αυτό που και εσείς ο ίδιος σωστά αναρωτηθήκατε, και το οποίο νομίζω πως ισχύει: ο συγγραφέας όντως «βρίσκεται σε προσωπική κρίση αποστροφής και αηδίας» - δεν γράφει μόνο με την ιδιότητα του επιστήμονα, αλλά και με την ένταση του αηδιασμένου πολίτη. Κάτι που εμένα μου φαίνεται κατανοητό, αφού απευθύνεται σε ένα ευρύτερο κοινό και δεν διατυπώνει διάγνωση με αυστηρά ψυχιατρικούς όρους. 

Επίσης, το «καταιγιστικό υβρεολόγιο» πιστεύω πως απευθύνεται σε εκείνους που παρουσιάζουν μεν νοσηρή προσωπικότητα, αντιμετωπίζονται δε από την κοινωνία – και πολύ περισσότερο από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση – ως _*φυσιολογικοί *_και τοποθετούνται σε πόστα τα οποία όχι απλώς υπερβαίνουν τις δυνατότητές τους αλλά ακόμη χειρότερα αποτελούν πρόσφορο έδαφος για να διοχετεύσουν τα νοσηρά τους απωθημένα. Κι εδώ ο σχολιασμός νομίζω πως γίνεται από τον αγανακτισμένο πολίτη (και όχι τον αποστασιοποιημένο επιστήμονα) προς αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που _*ξαφνικά *_(όταν δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα) χρήζουν ψυχιατρικής φροντίδας∙ αλλιώς θα ήταν εξαιρετικά αντιδεοντολογικό για έναν ψυχίατρο να χρησιμοποιεί τόσο ταπεινωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς.

Τέλος, να σημειώσω ότι δεν υπερασπίζομαι τον συγγραφέα, τον οποίο δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά αυτά που γράφει (σε γενικές γραμμές), μαζί με τις όποιες υπερβολές τα συνοδεύει, αφού η όλη κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα είναι ούτως ή άλλως μια υπερβολή με πολλές ελλείψεις.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, χαίρομαι που, ακόμη κι αν σας βρίσκει αντίθετο το ύφος του συγγραφέα, συμφωνείτε με το περιεχόμενο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 23, 2008)

Νάτος, με στρατευμένη άποψη, από τις "Ανιχνεύσεις" ,, Α, μ΄ένα σμπάρο, δυό "τρυγόνια". :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά να μη λείπει το πρώτο τρυγόνι.


----------



## anef (Jun 7, 2010)

Ένα πολύ καλό κείμενο του Γιάννη Χάρη για τον λόγο του Δεκέμβρη με τίτλο «Η πολιτική της πολιτικής». Το κείμενο αξίζει να διαβαστεί και σε σχέση με τα γεγονότα στη Μαρφίν και σε σχέση με τον λόγο για την κρίση. Πώς δηλαδή η απάντηση της εξουσίας και των μίντια σε σύνθετα πολιτικά, οικονομικά και κοινωνικά ζητήματα (π.χ. η βία ή η κρίση) είναι ο λαϊκίστικος ηθικοπλαστικός λόγος και η ενοχοποίηση (στο πλαίσιο της κρίσης τα γνωστά: όλοι φταίμε, να κόψουμε τα παραπανίσια ταξίδια στη Νέα Υόρκη, να ζήσουμε πιο απλά κλπ.).


----------

